# Whatcha’ll look like now, hmmmm?



## Gary O'

Looked for a personal pic thread
The onliest one I could find was requesting high school pics (quite entertaining)


I’ve plastered my gnarly mug here too many places







Interested in what y’all look like…now

bet most have some character lines worth talkin' about

Sort’ve a dare…sorta

Well?

…….I’ll wait for the crickets to chirp


----------



## Toomuchstuff

I finally figured it out ! This is the first pic we've had taken together for eons ,so here goes. I know - all your minds are blown . TMG is not a 6' gorgeous supermodel ... just a  regular  old gal. LOL  We've been together for 45 years now.

Gary --- you look fantastic !

 ************  Oh geeze I didn't know the pic would be so big ,sorry


----------



## Warrigal

I love both photos and they are not too big at all.

This is me in 2016 on a South Pacific cruise vacation

Edit - following some advice, I am now removing photos of myself to avoid being identified  by anyone with malevolent motives. 
No-one posting here should take offence.


----------



## chic

I prefer my high school pics. LoL. :sentimental:


----------



## IKE

This is me last week after spending a full day at the spa and getting a complete  makeover. 

Calm yourselves ladies I'm already spoken for.


----------



## CIH Ron

^


----------



## CIH Ron




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Gary O'

You guys look fantastic!
Especially Ike

Please keep 'em coming


----------



## Warrigal

Ron, please try again.
That photo doesn't do justice for you or the dog.

Chic, no need to look back to high school. Those photos are lovely.
I would very much like to have your range of movement of the shoulders 
but I'm content to have them pain free at last.

Ike, I've seen your photos before and I see two people who share a great love that has lasted over time.
That is a beautiful thing to behold.


----------



## Gary O'

Toomuchstuff said:


> View attachment 47239 I finally figured it out ! This is the first pic we've had taken together for eons ,so here goes. I know - all your minds are blown . TMG is not a 6' gorgeous supermodel ... just a  regular  old gal. LOL  We've been together for 45 years now.
> 
> Gary --- you look fantastic !
> 
> ************  Oh geeze I didn't know the pic would be so big ,sorry




You guys look great!

I can see the obvious happiness
that's where it's at
yessir


----------



## Pappy

The wife and I in Chicago for granddaughters wedding, few years ago.


----------



## CIH Ron

Warrigal said:


> Ron, please try again.
> That photo doesn't do justice for you or the dog.
> 
> Chic, no need to look back to high school. Those photos are lovely.
> I would very much like to have your range of movement of the shoulders
> but I'm content to have them pain free at last.
> 
> Ike, I've seen your photos before and I see two people who share a great love that has lasted over time.
> That is a beautiful thing to behold.


Well, shucks.









My lovely wife who was an RN and her angel tattoo...





Our crazy old dog who we lost in May of last year.


----------



## Falcon

Originally Posted by Warrigal View Post 



> Ron, please try again.
> That photo doesn't do justice for you or the dog.



   I fully agree.  Very few people  enjoy looking up someone's nostrils.     :nose-pick:


----------



## hollydolly

Toomuchstuff said:


> View attachment 47239 I finally figured it out ! This is the first pic we've had taken together for eons ,so here goes. I know - all your minds are blown . TMG is not a 6' gorgeous supermodel ... just a  regular  old gal. LOL  We've been together for 45 years now.
> 
> Gary --- you look fantastic !
> 
> ************  Oh geeze I didn't know the pic would be so big ,sorry



That is a really lovely photo, and I mean that ... I don't know if it's me but I think you both look alike...


----------



## CIH Ron

You're just jelly, Falcon.


----------



## Lara

I'm impressed! There are some good looking people in this forum! 
You all have already seen recent pics of me in avatars I've had so I won't haunt you with more


----------



## hollydolly

awww go on Lara...you are very pretty... give the guys a treat...


----------



## Toomuchstuff

Thank you so much !  We had one lady ask us if we were brother and sister or somehow related  ..LOL..


----------



## Gary O'

Lara said:


> I'm impressed! There are some good looking people in this forum!
> You all have already seen recent pics of me in avatars I've had so I won't haunt you with more



Those avatars are tiny, s-o-o-o-o

and, uh, Holly


and everbody else

as mom would say from another room; *'don't make me come back there'*


----------



## hollydolly

Toomuchstuff said:


> Thank you so much !  We had one lady ask us if we were brother and sister or somehow related  ..LOL..



You're welcome...


----------



## hollydolly

Gary O' said:


> Those avatars are tiny, s-o-o-o-o
> 
> and, uh, Holly
> 
> 
> and everbody else
> 
> as mom would say from another room; *'don't make me come back there'*



lol...... ..shakin' in ma shoes * what have I done wrong... ?...layful:


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> lol...... ..shakin' in ma shoes * what have I done wrong... ?...layful:




heh, this is gettin' so off topic, it's back on topic

 'what have I done wrong... ?' was the classic reply (thanks for playin')

reminds me of a poster I made in another life;


----------



## Lara

Um, I don't think so but thank you Holly lol. My daughters took a pic this Christmas Eve when we went to the CineBistro for dinner and a movie...this time it was "The Greatest Showman" so I'll try to have them send it to me. Hugh Jackman played PT Barnum. I'd have a crush on him if he was older. Zandaya was a wonderful actress. She was new to me.


----------



## Gary O'

bump


----------



## Aputernut17

Old!


----------



## Lara

Here's a current one. I don't usually where a big flower on my hat but my girls gave it to me.


----------



## James




----------



## Gary O'

Lara said:


> Here's a current one. I don't usually where a big flower on my hat but my girls gave it to me.





James said:


> View attachment 49414



You guys rock!

Fit

Good lookin'

Nicely done


----------



## hollydolly

James said:


> View attachment 49414




WoW....you is Cute... can I take you home?...


----------



## James

hollydolly said:


> WoW....you is Cute... can I take you home?...



Well, I might be easy but I'm not cheap!!


----------



## hollydolly

OK...stay home  then..I can't afford ya....lol


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Great photos everyone! Mine was taken in Oregon while visiting my daughter and family.


----------



## Gary O'

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Great photos everyone! Mine was taken in Oregon while visiting my daughter and family. View attachment 49424



Looks to be a coastal stream
Possibly the Wilson?
Maybe the Salmon river

Nice water, clear


----------



## Lara

Beautiful photo of you Ruth and the river too! What kind of fish are you fishing for?


----------



## hollydolly

Gary O' said:


> Looks to be a coastal stream
> Possibly the Wilson?
> Maybe the Salmon river
> 
> Nice water, clear



Oh that is lovely.. you even look like you know what you're doing Ruth ..lol...just kidding,... You're a very pretty elegant   lady in a beautiful setting...


----------



## chic

Gorgeous. Everything about it including you.


----------



## chic

Gary O' said:


> You guys rock!
> 
> Fit
> 
> Good lookin'
> 
> Nicely done



Very nice. You could've starred in CHIPS back in 1982. LoL.nthego:


----------



## James

chic said:


> Very nice. You could've starred in CHIPS back in 1982. LoL.nthego:



Well I did ride for awhile back then!


----------



## Paige of Times

Me, a couple years ago.  My first and ONLY 'selfie' (taken with a camera and not a smart phone.  WTF are those anyway? #landlinesstillrock)


----------



## Gary O'

Paige of Times said:


> Me, a couple years ago.  My first and ONLY 'selfie' (taken with a camera and not a smart phone.  WTF are those anyway? #landlinesstillrock)
> View attachment 49447


Uh, you look awfully young to be a member here

nice try, missy

(damn kids, anyway)


----------



## fmdog44

Toomuchstuff said:


> View attachment 47239 I finally figured it out ! This is the first pic we've had taken together for eons ,so here goes. I know - all your minds are blown . TMG is not a 6' gorgeous supermodel ... just a  regular  old gal. LOL  We've been together for 45 years now.
> 
> Gary --- you look fantastic !
> 
> ************  Oh geeze I didn't know the pic would be so big ,sorry



You both look happy and healthy. What more could anyone want?!


----------



## Paige of Times

LOL!  No, seriously!  I'm 61 in this pic (63 soon to be 64)!  And, even MORE age has set in in just 3 years.  *sigh*   Maybe if I wasn't so vain as to dye my hair.....



Gary O' said:


> Uh, you look awfully young to be a member here
> 
> nice try, missy
> 
> (damn kids, anyway)


----------



## hollydolly

I'm 62 I was 60..or thereabouts in this picture...


----------



## Lara

Oh Holly! You are still as pretty as ever!


----------



## Lon

How about a SELFIE from five minutes ago without any embellishment.


----------



## hollydolly

Looking good Lon...


----------



## hollydolly

Lara said:


> Oh Holly! You are still as pretty as ever!





aww thank you Lara.... I knew there was a reason I kept you as my  my friend all these years... :wiggle:


----------



## MarkinPhx

Picture of my mug taken a few months ago..I use it as an avatar here sometimes...



Picture of me with my two older sisters when we visited my grandmother in rural Texas. I think I was around 10 or 12 in this picture.


----------



## fmdog44

Give a woman a fish and she will eat for a day. Teach her how to fish and you'll learn to cook for yourself!!


----------



## C'est Moi

MarkinPhx said:


> Picture of my mug taken a few months ago..I use it as an avatar here sometimes...
> 
> View attachment 49686
> 
> Picture of me with my two older sisters when we visited my grandmother in rural Texas. I think I was around 10 or 12 in this picture.
> 
> View attachment 49687



Still got that dimple!


----------



## Lara

Mark, I see good looks run in your family. Thank you for posting...it's fun to have a visual with online friends.

Lon, you look well and happy and still looking young these days!


----------



## hollydolly

Mark, nice picture...  I think you look so much like your grandma, and your sister far left...but you all look like brothers and sisters


----------



## Ken N Tx

I must not let my wife see these pictures!!


----------



## Gary O'

MarkinPhx said:


> Picture of my mug taken a few months ago..I use it as an avatar here sometimes...
> 
> View attachment 49686
> 
> Picture of me with my two older sisters when we visited my grandmother in rural Texas. I think I was around 10 or 12 in this picture.
> 
> View attachment 49687



gooood lookin' kids
but
focusing on gramma
she rocks, big time
fit
good lookin'
and.....has that wily thing goin'
bet you guys didn't put much past her

this is what interests me
a life lived
on a face


----------



## JimW

Great pics everyone! Always nice to put a face to the poster!

Here's a pic of Wifey and I from last year on Grand Cayman.


----------



## Seeker

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Great photos everyone! Mine was taken in Oregon while visiting my daughter and family. View attachment 49424



Love it..All these are great pics....


----------



## Ken N Tx

Seeker said:


> Love it..All these are great pics....


----------



## Seeker

I can not stand to have my picture taken. I am not photogenic at all. Always end up with some weird facial distortion. I don't have many but I searched for the most recent one ,this is about a year ago..My son's second wedding. That's about a fancy as I get.


----------



## James

Seeker said:


> I can not stand to have my picture taken. I am not photogenic at all. Always end up with some weird facial distortion. I don't have many but I searched for the most recent one ,this is about a year ago..My son's second wedding. That's about a fancy as I get.
> 
> 
> View attachment 49712



Very nice pic!


----------



## Paige of Times

You got the Rickie Lee Jones vibe going on!  Sure wish I looked good in hats.  You, are lovely.  



hollydolly said:


> I'm 62 I was 60..or thereabouts in this picture...
> 
> View attachment 49654


----------



## hollydolly

Well thank you Paige of times...I'm sorry I don't know who rickie lee Jones is, so I had to google her...and yes we look kinda similar..I think she looks a lot better tho'..but I get ya... As for the hats I've always loved them, I wear hats summer and winter..I've been told that I have a head that suits hats, don't know whether they mean actually  over my face but hey...lol


----------



## applecruncher

Seeker said:


> I can not stand to have my picture taken. I am not photogenic at all. Always end up with some weird facial distortion. I don't have many but I searched for the most recent one ,this is about a year ago..My son's second wedding. That's about a fancy as I get.
> 
> 
> View attachment 49712



Nice picture, Seeker.


----------



## Seeker

applecruncher said:


> Nice picture, Seeker.





James said:


> Very nice pic!




You are both too kind, Thank You.


----------



## Lara

That's a great photo of you Seeker! You look pretty and comfortable and natural. I like to dress comfortably too.


----------



## Lara

JimW said:


> Great pics everyone! Always nice to put a face to the poster!
> Here's a pic of Wifey and I from last year on Grand Cayman.
> View attachment 49702


Love this pic of you both livin' the good life, Jim!


----------



## JimW

Lara said:


> Love this pic of you both livin' the good life, Jim!



Thanks Lara! We had a great time in Grand Cayman last year and we're going back in May!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## CinnamonSugar

my current avatar (taken in last couple months). @MarciKS its nice to see you!


----------



## MarciKS

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 138172
> 
> my current avatar (taken in last couple months). @MarciKS its nice to see you!


I like your new glasses.


----------



## Ken N Tx

<---------


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pappy

One of my latest photos.


----------



## grahamg

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 138169


Nice glasses here too, like my own, hair colour similar too.....maybe, just maybe I'm the.......(?)

(word in background say "be kind to mankind caution" I'm guessing?)


----------



## MarciKS

grahamg said:


> Nice glasses here too, like my own, hair colour similar too.....maybe, just maybe I'm the.......(?)
> 
> (word in background say "be kind to mankind caution" I'm guessing?)


No it's a poster that says be your own kind of beautiful.


----------



## grahamg

MarciKS said:


> No it's a poster that says be your own kind of beautiful.


My motto in a nutshell, can't fault it, even when looking like I've been pulled through a hedge backwards much of the time!


----------



## MarciKS

grahamg said:


> My motto in a nutshell, can't fault it, even when looking like I've been pulled through a hedge backwards much of the time!


So where's your picture? All I see is this fuzzy thing that looks like a being.


----------



## grahamg

MarciKS said:


> So where's your picture? All I see is this fuzzy thing that looks like a being.


Soft focus doncha know, taken at a salsa dancing event circa 2009 in Weston Super Mare, Somerset, UK, but the boyish head tilt, big grin etc., is all sweet little yours truly, and you don't really want to see how gruesome I've become, put you off your cocoa!


----------



## MarciKS

Chicken


----------



## grahamg

MarciKS said:


> Chicken


My favourite dish these days!

You can always put my photo into one of those apps supposed to show people how they'd look in ten years, but then again I might condescend to accede to your request if you behave especially well for the rest of the day!


----------



## grahamg

"Well done!"


----------



## old medic

This is from 1979


Avatar pic is 1985.

And yesterday


----------



## Pinky

grahamg said:


> "Well done!"
> 
> View attachment 138458


Nice photo! @grahamg  .. love the Bob Marley shirt too


----------



## grahamg

Pinky said:


> Nice photo! @grahamg  .. love the Bob Marley shirt too


Never washed you know, in homage to the great man!"   .


----------



## Pinky

Taken at my sister's (not in photo)retirement party at her high school about 5 yrs. ago. 

The little woman is my older sister by 9 yrs. The woman I have my arm around is my other sister's mother-in-law. She is in her 90's, and is awesome.

Me, in the middle.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Toomuchstuff said:


> View attachment 47239 I finally figured it out ! This is the first pic we've had taken together for eons ,so here goes. I know - all your minds are blown . TMG is not a 6' gorgeous supermodel ... just a  regular  old gal. LOL  We've been together for 45 years now.
> 
> Gary --- you look fantastic !
> 
> ************  Oh geeze I didn't know the pic would be so big ,sorry


You two are cute as buttons


----------



## Kathleen’s Place




----------



## Sunny

I posted this about 3-4 years ago, when the picture was taken backstage at one of our theatrical productions. (Ah, if only we could return to this kind of fun!)

The hat was part of a big production number of songs from Hello, Dolly. Two of our members are brothers who used to design and create hats for Las Vegas shows. The hats belong to them, and when they moved here from Vegas, the hats came with them. Each hat is different, and they are all gorgeous and flamboyant. They've been used in several of our shows.

If you click on the picture, you can see the big version.


----------



## RadishRose

old medic said:


> This is from 1979
> View attachment 138460
> 
> Avatar pic is 1985.
> 
> And yesterday
> View attachment 138459


Hmmm..........


----------



## grahamg

Pinky said:


> Taken at my sister's (not in photo)retirement party at her high school about 5 yrs. ago.  The little woman is my older sister by 9 yrs. The woman I have my arm around is my other sister's mother-in-law. She is in her 90's, and is awesome. Me, in the middle.


Awesome is the right word for all three happy people there!


----------



## Pinky

grahamg said:


> Awesome is the right word for all three happy people there!


Thanks @grahamg  It was a really nice day. Several of my sister's work friends spoke, and her son who is a singer, sang "Hallelujah" (her favourite song).


----------



## Wren

Great photos,  nice to put  a face to the name, this is my daughter and I taken last Christmas


----------



## Gaer

Wren, You and your daughter look so much alike!  So beautiful!


----------



## hollydolly

I've posted this before .. so apologies to those who've seen it..  this  my daughter and me.... I was in my mid 50's  she was in her  30's.. excuse my starey eyes, the flash always does that to me




we were both older in this photo.... winter at the beach in Spain..I was close to 60


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> I've posted this before .. so apologies to those who've seen it..  this  my daughter and me.... I was in my mid 50's  she was in her  30's.. excuse my stary eyes, the flash always does that to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we were both older in this photo.... winter at the beach in Spain


I'm so happy you got your girl back @hollydolly !


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I'm so happy you got your girl back @hollydolly !


Yes it's marvellous RR.. she's been back one week today.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Yes it's marvellous RR.. she's been back one week today.


What a wonderful reason to celebrate Christmas this year, @hollydolly


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Sunny said:


> I posted this about 3-4 years ago, when the picture was taken backstage at one of our theatrical productions. (Ah, if only we could return to this kind of fun!)
> 
> The hat was part of a big production number of songs from Hello, Dolly. Two of our members are brothers who used to design and create hats for Las Vegas shows. The hats belong to them, and when they moved here from Vegas, the hats came with them. Each hat is different, and they are all gorgeous and flamboyant. They've been used in several of our shows.
> 
> If you click on the picture, you can see the big version.


What fun!  Wish our town had something like this to offer!  Love the hat!


hollydolly said:


> I've posted this before .. so apologies to those who've seen it..  this  my daughter and me.... I was in my mid 50's  she was in her  30's.. excuse my starey eyes, the flash always does that to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we were both older in this photo.... winter at the beach in Spain


Beautiful then and now


----------



## Gardenlover

Here is one of me and my youngest son. (Two years ago)


And one of me acting goofy - Imagine that! (Last year)


----------



## squatting dog

Me as a spud,   then as an (ahem) adult , and finally, Taken this year at Mt Rushmore.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Gardenlover said:


> Here is one of me and my youngest son. (Two years ago)
> View attachment 138602
> 
> And one me acting goofy - Imagine that! (Last year)
> View attachment 138606


  You look like you would be a lot of fun!  Great smile!


----------



## RiverM55

The picture I have on here is the only one I got. Whatcha see is whatcha get.


----------



## hollydolly

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Beautiful then and now


thank you @Kathleen’s Place ....


----------



## Gardenlover

Kathleen’s Place said:


> You look like you would be a lot of fun!  Great smile!


Thank you.


----------



## Gaer

about a month ago.  no make-up, but I'm pretty old!


----------



## MarciKS

Pretty old? LOL! You look nice Gaer.


----------



## Murrmurr

Pappy said:


> One of my latest photos.
> 
> View attachment 138274


That's a cool shirt, Pappy!


----------



## charry

Wren said:


> Great photos,  nice to put  a face to the name, this is my daughter and I taken last ChristmasView attachment 138526




Lovely picture of you both.....( Beauties )  x


----------



## charry

Me , Last Month..........


----------



## Wren

charry said:


> Me , Last Month..........


Looking great charry, classy outfit too


----------



## Gary O'

Whatcha’ll look like now, hmmmm?​
Gotta bump this thread
Too many new people

Put 'em up


----------



## hollydolly

Good idea...we've had a lot of newbies in the last few weeks...


----------



## SetWave

That's me on the left...


----------



## win231

My photo taken yesterday during church services.


----------



## Gary O'

Well now

everbody's a comedian


----------



## Gary O'

One more bump...with feeling;

Thing is, yeah, we're all old, and our looks ain't all that anymore

But

hey

Live long enough, one develops character in their mugs
Lines are there for a reason, be it worry or laugh lines
They tell a tale


Here's one of me and my twin brother;







C'mon Newbies.....put 'em up (and anybody else)


----------



## MarciKS

SetWave said:


> View attachment 154137
> 
> That's me on the left...


on the left????


----------



## J.B Books

Not to be a spoiler but there's no way I am posting a pic of myself.
(I'm in the witness protection program)


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> Here's a current one. I don't usually where a big flower on my hat but my girls gave it to me.


It doesn’t show up for me but I’ve seen pictures of you 


JimW said:


> Great pics everyone! Always nice to put a face to the poster!
> 
> Here's a pic of Wifey and I from last year on Grand Cayman.
> 
> View attachment 49702


I miss JimW and Seeker 


Wren said:


> Great photos,  nice to put  a face to the name, this is my daughter and I taken last ChristmasView attachment 138526


I know you’ll think I’m sucking up here but which one is you? I honestly can’t tell.

I have some other copied posts but they must have dropped as I moved through this thread 

Some great looking pictures here


----------



## Sliverfox

<<<
about as good as it  gets ,, for now.


----------



## SetWave

MarciKS said:


> on the left????


OH! Sorry. In the middle.


----------



## SetWave

J.B Books said:


> Not to be a spoiler but there's no way I am posting a pic of myself.
> (I'm in the witness protection program)


They're protecting you from the witnesses???


----------



## MarciKS

i know i got double vision but...*arches a brow*


----------



## Pappy

I’ve let my hair grow out and added a little dye.


----------



## Lewkat

Sunny said:


> I posted this about 3-4 years ago, when the picture was taken backstage at one of our theatrical productions. (Ah, if only we could return to this kind of fun!)
> 
> The hat was part of a big production number of songs from Hello, Dolly. Two of our members are brothers who used to design and create hats for Las Vegas shows. The hats belong to them, and when they moved here from Vegas, the hats came with them. Each hat is different, and they are all gorgeous and flamboyant. They've been used in several of our shows.
> 
> If you click on the picture, you can see the big version.


Love that hat and the dress too.  Need a new black dress for that occasional evening out.


----------



## SetWave

squatting dog said:


> Me as a spud,   then as an (ahem) adult , and finally, Taken this year at Mt Rushmore.
> 
> View attachment 138619 View attachment 138620View attachment 138621



Dig the snazzy cowboy duds.


----------



## Lewkat

I just found this one which was taken a year after the one I originally posted sans eyeglasses.   I usually only wear them for reading and sometimes forget to take them off.


----------



## Lara

Keesha said:


> It doesn’t show up for me but I’ve seen pictures of you


I think you mean these...that was at the Azalea Festival
My girls treated me to a weekend for Mother's Day
and gave me a flower to wear lol. Thank you Keesha


----------



## dobielvr

Toomuchstuff said:


> View attachment 47239 I finally figured it out ! This is the first pic we've had taken together for eons ,so here goes. I know - all your minds are blown . TMG is not a 6' gorgeous supermodel ... just a  regular  old gal. LOL  We've been together for 45 years now.
> 
> Gary --- you look fantastic !
> 
> ************  Oh geeze I didn't know the pic would be so big ,sorry


You 2 look alike.......i hear that's what happens when you've been married a long time.


----------



## mellowyellow

chic said:


> View attachment 47242
> 
> View attachment 47243
> 
> I prefer my high school pics. LoL. :sentimental:


Chic you look too young to be on a senior forum.


----------



## J.B Books




----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> I think you mean these...that was at the Azalea Festival
> My girls treated me to a weekend for Mother's Day
> and gave me a flower to wear lol. Thank you Keesha
> View attachment 155050View attachment 155051


Oh my.  You really are pretty.  I love the  flowers. They really suite you. Thank you for re-posting these pictures.


----------



## RadishRose

J.B Books said:


> View attachment 155062


"Paulie Walnuts" Gualtieri. !!!


----------



## J.B Books

RadishRose said:


> "Paulie Walnuts" Gualtieri. !!!


We're Twins!

I told ya I was in the witness protection program.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

What?! RadishRose, you are as lovely on the outside as you are on the inside. Thank you for posting this photo


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 155068


RR...I've not seen this photo before is it recent?...you're looking lovely mi chica


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> I miss JimW and Seeker


So do I

very much


----------



## Dana

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 155068


_Lovely Radish Rose...Joanna Lumley eat your heart out!_


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> I’ve let my hair grow out and added a little dye.
> 
> View attachment 155027


@Pappy looks like you are dusting the ceiling!!!


----------



## Pappy

Ken N Tx said:


> @Pappy looks like you are dusting the ceiling!!!


Yeah Ken. Low ceilings in our camping trailer. This was our go to place, in the summer, for twenty years.


----------



## Sliverfox

*RadishRose,, that's great picture.

All the photos are temping me  to  put mine up.*


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> *RadishRose,, that's great picture.
> 
> All the photos are temping me  to  put mine up.*


go on...go on...you know you wanna....


----------



## Sliverfox




----------



## Sliverfox

There you aren't you sorry you encouraged me?


----------



## hollydolly

Sliverfox said:


> There you aren't you sorry you encouraged me?


Not in the least...good to see you, and we can imagine now when we're talking to you...


----------



## Lara

@Sliverfox Love your beautiful blue eyes and white hair!


----------



## Sliverfox

Swww,, shucks,,Thank you Lara.


----------



## 911

My wife thinks we are a pretty close match. If you don't know who is in the picture, it's Efrem Zimbalist, Jr. from the TV series, "The FBI." I do have some gray around the edges now, but still have a full head of hair (much lighter than Efrem's) as did my dad and uncles. My doctor told me not long ago that I shouldn't lose much more or maybe no more hair, but my friend was told the same thing by his doctor and now he is about 50% bald. I always enjoyed this show, even though I only ever saw the repeats.


----------



## Gary O'

OK, time for anther bump

How y'all lookin' today?

Let's see some character lines




Newbie geezers....put 'em up


I double dawg dare ya


----------



## Pappy

Not too shabby at 83. Trying my best to keep the kid in me alive..


----------



## JonDouglas

Selfie taken several days ago while flying a drone back to the garage.


----------



## Pappy

Let’s try another more recent one. I posted the other one twice.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Let’s try another more recent one. I posted the other one twice.
> View attachment 169145


what are you guys taking that you looks so young in your 80's?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Every year I take a birthday selfie. This is from this year on my 74th birthday. I don't wear make up.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Every year I take a birthday selfie. This is from this year on my 74th birthday. I don't wear make up.
> 
> View attachment 169148


Wow...you're so pretty OED,  such a gorgeous smile ... .. how come you get better looking every year ?


----------



## Ken N Tx

<-------------------------


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> Wow...you're so pretty OED,  such a gorgeous smile ... .. how come you get better looking every year ?


I don’t know Holly. Haven’t aged much since this was  taken the day I got off the Trojan horse. Oh sorry. You weren’t talking about me. Sorry OED.


----------



## dobielvr

Long time ago...i was in my 30s.


----------



## Pinky

OneEyedDiva said:


> Every year I take a birthday selfie. This is from this year on my 74th birthday. I don't wear make up.
> 
> View attachment 169148


@OneEyedDiva   You are gorgeous! Love that big smile 
I'm right behind you .. turn 74 in October.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pinky said:


> @OneEyedDiva   You are gorgeous! Love that big smile
> I'm right behind you .. turn 74 in October.


Thank you so much for your kind words Pinky, also @hollydolly Pinky I hope your near mid 70's will be as kind to you as they are to me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 155068


You're a pretty woman Radish Rose! I also want to say the same for @Gaer. Don't worry about aging pretty lady. @chic...you sure live up to your screen name.


----------



## Marie5656

Me, ready for a hot date


----------



## Ruthanne

Here's me a few weeks ago:


----------



## Gaer

Ruthanne said:


> Here's me a few weeks ago:
> 
> View attachment 169781


Beautiful hair, Ruthann!


----------



## Murrmurr

<------- about 2 years ago. My beard has a little bit more white in it. My skin, too, actually. I need to spend more time outside.


----------



## Ruthanne

Gaer said:


> Beautiful hair, Ruthann!


Thank you!


----------



## Lara

@Marie5656 ...There's nothing so hard in life that a little lipstick won't fix....right? haha


----------



## Marie5656

Lara said:


> @Marie5656 ...There's nothing so hard in life that a little lipstick won't fix....right? haha


That is a fact


----------



## win231

OneEyedDiva said:


> Every year I take a birthday selfie. This is from this year on my 74th birthday. I don't wear make up.
> 
> View attachment 169148


Well, ya sure don't need any.


----------



## Gary O'

Time for a bump
Too many new mems without faces

So

Whatcha’ll look like now, hmmmm?​
Put 'em up, newbies


----------



## Ronni

I post kinfolk/family pics a lot, so y’all surely have seen me numerous times. But I’ll post a couple of just me or Ron and me.

Earlier today. My daughter and I 
volunteer at our local animal shelter and we bring the kids along as part of their home school enrichment. She snapped this one of me because she said it looked like I was wearing a tutu 


Last week


With our granddaughter back in April


October last year


----------



## Ken N Tx

<----------------


----------



## WheatenLover

No way I'm going to post a photo. I look like an old white woman with shorter hair than a Golliwog. If I ever look like myself again, I will. So far, my hair is about 1" - 1.5" after it fell out during chemo. I no longer wear a chemo cap to cover the baldness since I am not bald.

Being bald has it's benefits. It is so much easier to take care of hair that isn't there -- but my head looked like a thumb with a face. I avoided mirrors and didn't see that my hair was growing back until the front quadrant of my head had about 3/4" of hair. I was so surprised, I started haunting the mirror to so I could watch each hair erupt. I just wish all the haired areas were the same length. It is still too short to get it cut. I think it looks like a lopsided crew cut right now. But I don't care cuz I got hair!

I will post a photo of my beautiful to me dog, a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier, aged 10.66. Even though the groomer didn't do a stellar job on his head last week. It's too long. But I suspect he was doing somersaults on the bed before my daughter took the photo. He does that when he is joyously celebrating something I am not supposed to do -- feeding him a bit of people food. Then I get into trouble with my daughter because he still has 5 lbs. to lose. (I think 9, but I don't tell my daughter that. I want to live!)


----------



## Lara

You have such a good sense of humor. I laughed at "Golliwog". I'll bet you're still beautiful. And I love your Wheaton Terrier. What an adorable face! Do like Diva. She wraps a pretty scarf around her hair, twists it around, and tucks it in...lovely.


----------



## WheatenLover

Lara said:


> You have such a good sense of humor. I laughed at "Golliwog". I'll bet you're still beautiful. And I love your Wheaton Terrier. What an adorable face! Do like Diva. She wraps a pretty scarf around her hair, twists it around, and tucks it in...lovely.


Sadly scarves and I don't get along. My mother kept trying to get me to wear them around my neck, before cancer. She had tons of beautiful scarves and tons of ways to tie them. I felt so uncomfortable, like it was too much gilding the lily. At least if anyone is missing a scarf, they never accuse me of borrowing it.

Aidan is an adorable dog, thank you very much for the compliment!


----------



## feywon

Since someone said the avatars too small, and that 2016 shot is the most recent i have available right now (because i usually take the photos of everyone else) i'll post it here.  Picture the rest of my face being as wrinkly as as my neck 'wattle', Hair not much greyer.  For contrast i'll include a 1968 shot of me taken in Central Park, NYC, by first DH.  Don't have glasses on in more recent one because after 2014 partial corneal implant surgery, (also removed cataracts and adjusted my general vision to about 20/40 i think)  i only need glasses for driving and TV, rest of day and reading i can go without. )


----------



## PamfromTx

I want to look and feel like the bottom pic; so young and healthy.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Delete


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Delete


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Ronni said:


> I post kinfolk/family pics a lot, so y’all surely have seen me numerous times. But I’ll post a couple of just me or Ron and me.
> 
> Earlier today. My daughter and I
> volunteer at our local animal shelter and we bring the kids along as part of their home school enrichment. She snapped this one of me because she said it looked like I was wearing a tutu
> View attachment 182711
> 
> Last week
> View attachment 182706
> 
> With our granddaughter back in April
> View attachment 182708
> 
> October last year
> View attachment 182709


Ronni..you are such a lovely lady! It's nice to see you looking so happy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

WheatenLover said:


> No way I'm going to post a photo. I look like an old white woman with shorter hair than a Golliwog. If I ever look like myself again, I will. So far, my hair is about 1" - 1.5" after it fell out during chemo. I no longer wear a chemo cap to cover the baldness since I am not bald.
> 
> Being bald has it's benefits. It is so much easier to take care of hair that isn't there -- but my head looked like a thumb with a face. I avoided mirrors and didn't see that my hair was growing back until the front quadrant of my head had about 3/4" of hair. I was so surprised, I started haunting the mirror to so I could watch each hair erupt. I just wish all the haired areas were the same length. It is still too short to get it cut. I think it looks like a lopsided crew cut right now. But I don't care cuz I got hair!
> 
> I will post a photo of my beautiful to me dog, a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier, aged 10.66. Even though the groomer didn't do a stellar job on his head last week. It's too long. But I suspect he was doing somersaults on the bed before my daughter took the photo. He does that when he is joyously celebrating something I am not supposed to do -- feeding him a bit of people food. Then I get into trouble with my daughter because he still has 5 lbs. to lose. (I think 9, but I don't tell my daughter that. I want to live!)
> 
> View attachment 182769


I agree with @Lara's comments about your sense of humor. After what you've gone through, I detect a woman of strength and courage. My hair is not much longer than yours because I started getting bald spots in the crown, some heredity and part from over treating my hair with chemicals. I *love* my short hair. BTW I couldn't *wait* for my hair to turn white. That is one cute doggie. I hope you will be in good health for the remainder of your life


----------



## Lara

feywon said:


> Since someone said the avatars too small....


Click on an avatar, next click on that avatar, next you will see the avatar appear bigger


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lara said:


> Click on an avatar, next click on that avatar, next the avatar will appear bigger


Not much bigger. I seems like that's an old picture..is it?. You look pretty Lara.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

feywon said:


> Since someone said the avatars too small, and that 2016 shot is the most recent i have available right now (because i usually take the photos of everyone else) i'll post it here.  Picture the rest of my face being as wrinkly as as my neck 'wattle', Hair not much greyer.  For contrast i'll include a 1968 shot of me taken in Central Park, NYC, by first DH.  Don't have glasses on in more recent one because after 2014 partial corneal implant surgery, (also removed cataracts and adjusted my general vision to about 20/40 i think)  i only need glasses for driving and TV, rest of day and reading i can go without. )
> 
> 
> View attachment 182810View attachment 182811


Feywon, I've told you this before. You remind me so much of my Aunt Rusty. Same complexion, same hair, same noble air about you. She's also up on all the political and social issues much like yourself.


----------



## Lara

Oh thank you Diva but that quote you posted was in response to feywon saying that members have said that avatars are too small so she posted hers larger. But you're right, they aren't much bigger.

My Avatar pic is definitely old...circa 1978 when I married my second husband...the good one lol.  But I did post a more Recent Pic in post #128


----------



## timoc

Marie5656 said:


> Me, ready for a hot date
> 
> 
> View attachment 169766


I'm in love.


----------



## hollydolly

Well you all know what I look like <<<<<<<<  ...except that photo was taken about 5 years ago ago.. just add a few extra pounds (thanks to an 18 month lockdown) but everyone except our recent newbies in the last month or 2 have  seen various other more recent pics of me  as well    .., 

 This afternoon  I got some hair lopped off at the salon .....so it now looks like this.. deceptively thick.

My hair is baby fine, so it needs the hairdressers' skill with a  highlights and blow dryer and brush  to make it look good...


----------



## fuzzybuddy

I just got my new passport in the mail. It ain't pretty.


----------



## PamfromTx

fuzzybuddy said:


> I just got my new passport in the mail. It ain't pretty.


OMG, you sound like a comedian; you made me LAUGH.  My sister said the same thing about her driver's license.  I had taken her to get her license renewed while visiting a few years ago and she made all the people laugh with her comments.  She asked for crayons to color the photo.  I'll never forget how much we all laughed. 

Thanks for the smile.


----------



## hollydolly

fuzzybuddy said:


> I just got my new passport in the mail. It ain't pretty.


tell me about it , I got mine last week..OMG!!!...I did nearly not send that passport photo, and was gonna go get another one done , then I thought oh well they're pretty hard to see anyway..so it won't matter.. but guess what ?... our brand new Non European passports which we have gone back to for the first time in 45 years has a picture as clear as  if it was taken on your phone..OMG!..so for the next 10 years I'll look like a  wreck on my passport.


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> Great Hair!





hollydolly said:


> Well you all know what I look like <<<<<<<<  ...except that photo was taken about 5 years ago ago.. just add a few extra pounds (thanks to an 18 month lockdown) but everyone except our recent newbies in the last month or 2 have  seen various other more recent pics of me  as well    ..,
> 
> This afternoon  I got some hair lopped off at the salon .....so it now looks like this.. deceptively thick.
> 
> My hair is baby fine, so it needs the hairdressers' skill with a  highlights and blow dryer and brush  to make it look good...


----------



## hollydolly

thank you...


----------



## Oldntired

There ya go. Don’t know how to remove that glare on my glasses.


----------



## Pinky

<<< 2010


More recent:


----------



## Pecos

This photo was taken of me a little over three years ago when I had just turned 75. I was posing with the Mighty Stead Moondancer after I had completed an overhaul and was getting it ready to ship to my daughter. A couple of months later I learned that I had prostrate cancer and that lead to a far more complex adventure than riding Moondancer.


----------



## Gaer

You look awesome Pecos!


----------



## Pecos

Gaer said:


> You look awesome Pecos!


Thank You.


----------



## Gary O'

fuzzybuddy said:


> I just got my new passport in the mail. It ain't pretty.


Haven't seen one yet that's becoming

Mine looks like a mug shot from a wanted poster


----------



## Ladybj

61 years young and beautiful inside and out... One lady in the grocery store told me I look 40... I will take that..


----------



## Gary O'

Ladybj said:


> One lady in the grocery store told me I look 40


Yeah, a lady the other day told me the same

She was an attendant at the kennel.....but....still


----------



## jerry old

Pecos said:


> This photo was taken of me a little over three years ago when I had just turned 75. I was posing with the Mighty Stead Moondancer after I had completed an overhaul and was getting it ready to ship to my daughter. A couple of months later I learned that I had prostrate cancer and that lead to a far more complex adventure than riding Moondan




Posting of photos of people without large bellies is forbidden.
Per: The Gut Police


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> This photo was taken of me a little over three years ago when I had just turned 75. I was posing with the Mighty Stead Moondancer after I had completed an overhaul and was getting it ready to ship to my daughter. A couple of months later I learned that I had prostrate cancer and that lead to a far more complex adventure than riding Moondancer.
> 
> View attachment 183144


Hmmm. Clearly you are unreasonably handsome and fit. Please immediately have yourself cloned in triplicate, at least, my friend.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. Clearly you are unreasonably handsome and fit. Please immediately have yourself cloned in triplicate, at least, my friend.


Thank you, that is quite a compliment.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Thank you, that is quite a compliment.


You are most welcome, and yes, it is a well deserved compliment.


----------



## Gaer

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. Clearly you are unreasonably handsome and fit. Please immediately have yourself cloned in triplicate, at least, my friend.


Yes, I'll double that!  Can you clone yourself Pecos?


----------



## Pecos

Gaer said:


> Yes, I'll double that!  Can you clone yourself Pecos?


Careful now, my ego has to be kept on a leash.


----------



## charry

My husband and I ......a few years ago ....


----------



## Gary O'

'bout time to bump this thread.....lotsa new old folks.....

Put 'em up, newbies


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Shero

Gary O' said:


> 'bout time to bump this thread.....lotsa new old folks.....
> 
> Put 'em up, newbies


Looking for wife No.2  Sheikh Ben Gary?


----------



## Gary O'

Shero said:


> Looking for wife No.2 Sheikh Ben Gary?


Nada

Can't handle whut I got


----------



## grahamg

Gary O' said:


> Nada
> 
> Can't handle whut I got


Some of us just have to admit we're gifted that way!


----------



## StarSong

Shero said:


> Looking for wife No.2  Sheikh Ben Gary?


If you knew @Gary O' like we know Gary, Oh, Oh, Oh...  

He adores his wife and she him.


----------



## Shero

StarSong said:


> If you knew @Gary O' like we know Gary, Oh, Oh, Oh...
> 
> He adores his wife and she him.


I know Oh Oh Oh  was only pulling his leg, you know, the wooden one !!!


----------



## StarSong

@Shero, I was doing a play on words with a famous 1920s American hit song by Eddie Cantor.


----------



## David777

Quite timely thread, thank you.  Since my birthday is today October 30, I've been planning to take a good photo before leaving later this morning, I'll post tomorrow.  In the mean time my avatar was taken February 2021 and today am 73 years old born in 1948.  Am a short thin Caucasian male at 5'6", hair still mostly light brown with some gray and thinning on top, 22 BMI.  Served in the USAF during the Viet Nam War. Suspect I am a rare person with long telomeres as am maybe 1 in a 1000 slowly aging wise.


----------



## Shalimar

David777 said:


> Quite timely thread, thank you.  Since my birthday is today October 30, I've been planning to take a good photo before leaving later this morning, I'll post tomorrow.  In the mean time my avatar was taken February 2021 and today am 73 years old born in 1948.  Am a short thin Caucasian male at 5'6", hair still mostly light brown with some gray and thinning on top, 22 BMI.  Served in the USAF during the Viet Nam War. Suspect I am a rare person with long telomeres as am maybe 1 in a 1000 slowly aging wise.


Happy Birthday David, and welcome to the forum. Greetings from western Canada. My goodness, Time has certainly been very kind to you.


----------



## Pepper

Shalimar said:


> Happy Birthday David, and welcome to the forum. Greetings from western Canada. My goodness, Time has certainly been very kind to you.


I think @David looks similar to Matthew McConaughey.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

David777 said:


> Quite timely thread, thank you.  Since my birthday is today October 30, I've been planning to take a good photo before leaving later this morning, I'll post tomorrow.  In the mean time my avatar was taken February 2021 and today am 73 years old born in 1948.  Am a short thin Caucasian male at 5'6", hair still mostly light brown with some gray and thinning on top, 22 BMI.  Served in the USAF during the Viet Nam War. Suspect I am a rare person with long telomeres as am maybe 1 in a 1000 slowly aging wise.


Welcome to the forum David and......


----------



## OneEyedDiva

charry said:


> My husband and I ......a few years ago ....View attachment 183245View attachment 183245


Lovely couple!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

fuzzybuddy said:


> I just got my new passport in the mail. It ain't pretty.


The girl at CVS who took my passport picture made me look like a White woman. I told her to take it again. I'm brown and looking pasty white did not become me. So she retook it. Something was off with the lighting the first time. @PamfromTx


----------



## Shero

Happy Birthday David and welcome! I found out the other day there is a pharmacy chain in Australia called 777


----------



## WheatenLover

OneEyedDiva said:


> I agree with @Lara's comments about your sense of humor. After what you've gone through, I detect a woman of strength and courage. My hair is not much longer than yours because I started getting bald spots in the crown, some heredity and part from over treating my hair with chemicals. I *love* my short hair. BTW I couldn't *wait* for my hair to turn white. That is one cute doggie. I hope you will be in good health for the remainder of your life


Thank you; you are very kind. My hair is very curly when it is short, wavy when it is around should length. I look a lot older with short hair, too. I've had it cut short twice i my life. Once was when my hair was bright green in high school, after I dyed it red and used a Toni home permanent right afterwards (the box said to wait 3 weeks). And once was a couple of years ago, when I discovered how curly it was when short, how much older I looked, and at the same time, horrified my husband. 

The great thing about being bald was that it was so easy to take care of my hair.


----------



## WheatenLover

OneEyedDiva said:


> The girl at CVS who took my passport picture made me look like a White woman. I told her to take it again. I'm brown and looking pasty white did not become me. So she retook it. Something was off with the lighting the first time. @PamfromTx


In my family, courtesy of my mother, we call it fish belly white.


----------



## WheatenLover

OneEyedDiva said:


> Every year I take a birthday selfie. This is from this year on my 74th birthday. I don't wear make up.
> 
> View attachment 169148


You are so pretty. I love the scarf. I love hats, too. I look terrible in both.


----------



## WheatenLover

Lara said:


> You have such a good sense of humor. I laughed at "Golliwog". I'll bet you're still beautiful. And I love your Wheaton Terrier. What an adorable face! Do like Diva. She wraps a pretty scarf around her hair, twists it around, and tucks it in...lovely.


Thank you, I I agree with you about Diva. My face was not made for scarves or hats. Which is sad, because I love hats.


----------



## horseless carriage

WheatenLover said:


> You are so pretty. I love the scarf. I love hats, too. I look terrible in both.


My thoughts when I saw the photo was much the same. A smile so beautiful, makes the need for make-up redundant.


----------



## horseless carriage

OneEyedDiva said:


> I *love* my short hair. BTW I couldn't *wait* for my hair to turn white.


There's a mole on the right side of my chin. Being self-conscious of it I asked my doctor, when I was about twenty or so, if it could be surgically removed. My doctor said it could but removing it can run the risk of hormonal problems, she then added, why don't you grow a beard? Taking doctor's advice, I grew a beard. It was a part of my appearance for the best part of forty years, but when the white whiskers started to appear, I shaved it off.

My original removal intention was down to vanity, the white whiskers would make me look like Santa, that's why I shaved it off. Vain,or what?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

horseless carriage said:


> There's a mole on the right side of my chin. Being self-conscious of it I asked my doctor, when I was about twenty or so, if it could be surgically removed. My doctor said it could but removing it can run the risk of hormonal problems, she then added, why don't you grow a beard? Taking doctor's advice, I grew a beard. It was a part of my appearance for the best part of forty years, but when the white whiskers started to appear, I shaved it off.
> 
> My original removal intention was down to vanity, the white whiskers would make me look like Santa, that's why I shaved it off. Vain,or what?


I think men with short white beards (with mustaches) look kinda sexy HC. And don't let them be bald. OMG!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

WheatenLover said:


> In my family, courtesy of my mother, we call it fish belly white.


LOL. Never heard that expression before.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

WheatenLover said:


> You are so pretty. I love the scarf. I love hats, too. I look terrible in both.


Thank you *so* much WL.  I'm willing to bet (and I'm not a betting woman) that you short change yourself. It boils down to finding the right style for hats and scarves. It took me several tries before finding what looked good, believe me. BTW...I absolutely *LOVE* seeing people with curly hair.


----------



## WheatenLover

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you *so* much WL.  I'm willing to bet (and I'm not a betting woman) that you short change yourself. It boils down to finding the right style for hats and scarves. It took me several tries before finding what looked good, believe me. BTW...I absolutely *LOVE* seeing people with curly hair.


I wish you lived here; we could go hat shopping.


----------



## WheatenLover

OneEyedDiva said:


> LOL. Never heard that expression before.


I think my mother made it up, because we are so pale. Unless the British use it. My mother learned British English. Until I moved to Boston, where there are a lot of people of Irish extraction, I never saw people who were fish belly white, except for us. My entire life, when I am proud of a deep tan, no one believes I have one, unless I show them the color of my stomach compared to my arm. Even now, my arm is a lot darker than my stomach.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> I think my mother made it up, because we are so pale. Unless the British use it. My mother learned British English. Until I moved to Boston, where there are a lot of people of Irish extraction, I never saw people who were fish belly white, except for us. My entire life, when I am proud of a deep tan, no one believes I have one, unless I show them the color of my stomach compared to my arm. Even now, my arm is a lot darker than my stomach.


No we don't use that expression...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

WheatenLover said:


> I wish you lived here; we could go hat shopping.


I would love it !! I love to shop. Re; your other post about the origin of "fish belly white" and your tan. My husband was a complexion that confused people. He was a light caramel color brown (considered "light skinned" by our folks). One day we went to an upscale shoe store and he was trying on shoes. Somehow his sock came off. He was sitting next to a White man who also didn't have on socks. My husband's feet were whiter than his.  LOL  He was out and about so much that his exposed skin was darker than the rest of him.


----------



## Gary O'

OK, gotta bump this thread, too many newbies

Also, for you long time members (and newbies), a new twist;

Post a recent pic

......and add a one word description of yer looks

Example;

*Grizzled*


----------



## Marie5656

*Staying mysterious.*


----------



## horseless carriage

The shirt and trousers are bespoke, made by my talented wife. The shoes are also bespoke, look up Colin Johnson. The hat is also hand made, the size of my loaf, it has to be. (Loaf of bread, head. Cockney rhyming slang.) The blazer is an original 1930's jacket that I bought from a trader at The Goodwood Revival. The bicycle is another old model, older than me even. It's very useful for exercising the new hip.
One word Gary?
Ancient!


----------



## Sliverfox

I still think I look like my father.


----------



## Sliverfox

How about  this one?
Instead of  being a smart ass how about  an owl?


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> I still think I look like my father.


One word, Sly


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sliverfox

@Gary,,,O?

Off to  find another picture~~~~~~~~~``  ``


----------



## Sliverfox




----------



## horseless carriage

Sliverfox said:


> @Gary,,,O?
> 
> Off to  find another picture~~~~~~~~~``  ``


What a good idea.

One word: Jessica. It's the car's name and she's younger than me, by about nine months. She's wearing a lot better than me though.


----------



## Sliverfox

Horseless been meaning to ask if you have bumped into a bloke by the name of Antill?
He has an old car or 2.

He & his wife  like to dress similar  as you & your  wife do.


----------



## Wren

My word is ‘Proud’ (to have such a wonderful daughter)
I
Taken two weeks ago


----------



## horseless carriage

_Horseless been meaning to ask if you have bumped into a bloke by the name of Antill?_

The name is not familiar, but if he's a regular at the popular retro events, chances are we have crossed paths.


----------



## Lewkat

I was 17 when this one was taken and about to go off to college.


----------



## gamboolman

ms gamboolgal and I afew day  ago at the  Corkscrew BBQ House in Old Spring.


ms gamboolgal and  I right at 42 year ago


----------



## dseag2

This is me from Enchant Christmas and at the Immersive Van Gogh exhibit in Dallas last week.  64 and proud!


----------



## dseag2

chic said:


> View attachment 47242
> 
> View attachment 47243
> 
> I prefer my high school pics. LoL. :sentimental:


Wow, Chic!  I'm extremely late to the party, but you are beautiful, elegant lady.


----------



## dseag2

OneEyedDiva said:


> Every year I take a birthday selfie. This is from this year on my 74th birthday. I don't wear make up.
> 
> View attachment 169148


I wasn't even in this forum when all these pics were posted.  So great to see all of them.  Diva, you are beautiful!


----------



## Chris21E

dseag2 said:


> This is me from Enchant Christmas and at the Immersive Van Gogh exhibit in Dallas last week.  64 and proud!
> 
> 
> View attachment 199168
> 
> View attachment 199171


You look so young .
So outstanding... 

I dare not post, after my operation and birthday in one week


----------



## dseag2

Chris21E said:


> You look so young .
> So outstanding...
> 
> I dare not post, after my operation and birthday in one week


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Warrigal

Warrigal in the centre, SIL on my right and Hubby on my left, taken three days ago.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## palides2021

This photo is around eight years old.


----------



## palides2021

Also wanted to mention that this is a great idea because now we can see each other. Everyone looks fantastic! Beautiful people here! I hope this thread keeps going.


----------



## Gary O'

palides2021 said:


> I hope this thread keeps going


It's a hope

Several folks, longtime folks, hesitate to post their pics.
and that's a bit sad
Live long enough, and yer character forms on yer face
and there's some characters here...


----------



## hollydolly

Gary O' said:


> It's a hope
> 
> *Several folks, longtime folks, hesitate to post their pics.
> and that's a bit sad*
> Live long enough, and yer character forms on yer face
> and there's some characters here...
> 
> View attachment 199587


Not me..there's more pics of me on here than is healthy for any one person to see...


----------



## Shero

Gary O' said:


> It's a hope
> 
> Several folks, longtime folks, hesitate to post their pics.
> and that's a bit sad
> Live long enough, and yer character forms on yer face
> and there's some characters here...
> 
> View attachment 199587





Gary O' said:


> Several folks, longtime folks, hesitate to post their pics.
> and that's a bit sad


Why is it sad?  People have a right to their privacy. Do you  agree or not?
.


----------



## Gary O'

Shero said:


> Why is it sad? People have a right to their privacy. Do you agree or not?


Absolutely
That's why a wrote it's 'a *bit* sad'
I totally understand that one

Mystery is always an intrigue


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> Not me..there's more pics of me on here than is healthy for any one person to see


Heh, and they're all appreciated

You, Pappy, Ronni, many others make it fun


----------



## hollydolly

Gary O' said:


> Heh, and they're all appreciated
> 
> You, Pappy, many others make it fun


...and you Chikadee...and you.....


----------



## Shero

Gary O' said:


> Absolutely
> That's why a wrote it's 'a *bit* sad'
> I totally understand that one
> 
> Mystery is always an intrigue



That's okay Santa. In my case it is not "mystery" it is being cautious and prudent. I am still in the media mix (tho in a small way).  Besides, I do not want to blind anyone with my incredible beauty


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> ...and you Chikadee...and you....


Yeah......too many....waaaaay too many

But

I do like to play


----------



## Gary O'

More new oldies here of late

Time for a selfie or two (if you would)


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 191905


We're still looking like this photo; it hasn't been a year yet since this photo was taken.


----------



## Rah-Rah

1985: Me(17) Husband(19)- when he was my boyfriend
2021: Me: (54): Husband(56)


----------



## dseag2

Cute couple then and now!


----------



## Rah-Rah

dseag2 said:


> Cute couple then and now!


Thank You


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Warrigal said:


> Warrigal in the centre, SIL on my right and Hubby on my left, taken three days ago.
> View attachment 199186


Love the haircut @Warrigal . You look so lovely. I can tell you've got style.


----------



## PamfromTx

Rah-Rah said:


> 1985: Me(17) Husband(19)- when he was my boyfriend
> 2021: Me: (54): Husband(56)


What a beautiful couple, then and now.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

The one word: Short. This was back in the summer with my 16 year old, 6'5" grandson. @Pecos


----------



## dseag2

Okay, here you go.  Me and my partner in 1991, the year we met, and now.  I thought he was handsome then and I still do.  30 happy years!


----------



## PamfromTx

dseag2 said:


> Okay, here you go.  Me and my partner in 1991, the year we met, and now.  I thought he was handsome then and I still do.  30 happy years!
> 
> View attachment 204048
> 
> View attachment 204049


How cute you both are!    Congrats on 30 years.


----------



## dseag2

Oh, thank you.  He is far cuter than I am these days.  We were having lunch with my mother in assisted living many months ago and she introduced me to a gentleman friend as her son.   He said, "and this must be your grandson".  He has never let me live it down.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

dseag2 said:


> Okay, here you go.  Me and my partner in 1991, the year we met, and now.  I thought he was handsome then and I still do.  30 happy years!
> 
> View attachment 204048
> 
> View attachment 204049


You were both quite good looking and still are my friend. Love the backdrop in the bottom photo. Congratulations on 30 happy years.


----------



## Marie5656

dseag2 said:


> Okay, here you go.  Me and my partner in 1991, the year we met, and now.  I thought he was handsome then and I still do.  30 happy years!
> 
> View attachment 204048
> 
> View attachment 204049


Handsome couple.  Yay for you


----------



## RFW

dseag2 said:


> Okay, here you go.  Me and my partner in 1991, the year we met, and now.  I thought he was handsome then and I still do.  30 happy years!
> 
> View attachment 204048
> 
> View attachment 204049


Such a cute couple. You in the old photo look like young Steve Carell.


----------



## win231

I've been letting myself go lately.  And I have to stop drinking:


----------



## RFW

Me a few years before retiring. Just over a decade ago.





A few days ago.


----------



## Warrigal

OneEyedDiva said:


> Love the haircut @Warrigal . You look so lovely. I can tell you've got style.


 Diva, that is the first time anyone thought I had style.
When I was a kid my music teacher used to call me 'Birdsnest' because I only brushed my hair that I could see in the mirror. The back of the head was always a mess.


----------



## Lara

Taken yesterday.....when I was young...ha...well, I'm aging fast these days
This is as honest and current as it gets. Wish this pic was smaller haha
I know what you're thinking about my hair.
Suggestions are welcome but I'll probably just trim it and fluff it lol

The weather has turn very cold after being spoiled by a December of warmth and sunshine.
My daughter bought me this coat at Walmart last year...
it's the warmest coat I think I've ever owned. Big storm yesterday, cold, windy, rainy
White fleece inside and quilted lining. Outside is like windbreaker material.


----------



## Warrigal

Lara said:


> Taken yesterday.....when I was young lol
> 1/16/2022 This is as honest as it gets. Wish this pic was smaller haha
> 
> The weather has turn very cold after being spoiled by a December of warmth and sunshine.
> My daughter bought me this coat at Walmart last year...
> it's the warmest coat I think I've ever owned. Big storm yesterday, cold, windy, rainy
> White fleece inside and quilted lining. Outside is like windbreaker material.
> 
> View attachment 204073


That is a sweet photo. Love the face framed by the fur. It is a beautiful face.


----------



## hollydolly

Lara said:


> Taken yesterday.....when I was young lol
> 1/16/2022 This is as honest as it gets. Wish this pic was smaller haha
> 
> The weather has turn very cold after being spoiled by a December of warmth and sunshine.
> My daughter bought me this coat at Walmart last year...
> it's the warmest coat I think I've ever owned. Big storm yesterday, cold, windy, rainy
> White fleece inside and quilted lining. Outside is like windbreaker material.
> 
> View attachment 204073


Beautiful as ever Lara...


----------



## hollydolly

RFW said:


> Me a few years before retiring. Just over a decade ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago.


Nice friendly face.... and you look very tall, are you ?


----------



## RFW

hollydolly said:


> Nice friendly face.... and you look very tall, are you ?


Yes I believe so. You look very nice and healthy as well!


----------



## hollydolly

RFW said:


> Yes I believe so. You look very nice and healthy as well!


thank you, but well the current pic in my avatar was taken about 8 years ago..in my 50's..so I've aged a bit since then...


----------



## horseless carriage

OneEyedDiva said:


> The one word: Short. This was back in the summer with my 16 year old, 6'5" grandson. @Pecos
> 
> View attachment 204046


Love that photo. My neighbours at a previous address had a son who was well over six feet tall.
The mother regaled us about the time he was being cheeky. "You're not too old for a slap, young man,"
she chided, before adding: "If only I could reach you."


----------



## RFW

hollydolly said:


> thank you, but well the current pic in my avatar was taken about 8 years ago..in my 50's..so I've aged a bit since then...


Well I saw your photo on page 2 and I still stand by what I said.


----------



## Pappy

My daughter posing with her old dad.


----------



## Pinky

Enjoying all the lovely photos  
One thing that stands out, is, everyone looks happy .. and that puts a smile on my face.


----------



## horseless carriage

Pinky said:


> Enjoying all the lovely photos
> One thing that stands out, is, everyone looks happy .. and that puts a smile on my face.



Photo-bombed by a steam train. Like Pinky remarked everyone looks happy.
Hercules always makes folks smile, just something about old steam engines.


----------



## Pappy

This is the one I was looking for. Although taken two years ago, we haven’t changed a bit. Cough, cough:


----------



## JaniceM

RFW said:


> Me a few years before retiring. Just over a decade ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago.


Police officer??


----------



## Medusa

Lara said:


> Taken yesterday.....when I was young...ha...well, I'm aging fast these days
> This is as honest and current as it gets. Wish this pic was smaller haha
> I know what you're thinking about my hair.
> Suggestions are welcome but I'll probably just trim it and fluff it lol
> 
> The weather has turn very cold after being spoiled by a December of warmth and sunshine.
> My daughter bought me this coat at Walmart last year...
> it's the warmest coat I think I've ever owned. Big storm yesterday, cold, windy, rainy
> White fleece inside and quilted lining. Outside is like windbreaker material.
> 
> View attachment 204073


You shine.  ♥


----------



## Medusa

A few weeks ago, trying desperately to smile wide enough to get the bars on my badass new dentures (I have no back molars) to show.  Ended up looking like more of a lunatic grimace, but eh, kinda fits.  LOL


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RFW

Paco Dennis said:


>


I guess rapping takes a lot of life outta you.


----------



## palides2021

OneEyedDiva said:


> The one word: Short. This was back in the summer with my 16 year old, 6'5" grandson. @Pecos
> 
> View attachment 204046


It's wonderful to see you so happy, Diva, with your handsome grandson!


----------



## palides2021

Pappy said:


> This is the one I was looking for. Although taken two years ago, we haven’t changed a bit. Cough, cough:
> 
> View attachment 204111


What a lovely couple!


----------



## palides2021

dseag2 said:


> Okay, here you go.  Me and my partner in 1991, the year we met, and now.  I thought he was handsome then and I still do.  30 happy years!
> 
> View attachment 204048
> 
> View attachment 204049


You are a handsome couple, and you look so happy together!


----------



## palides2021

Medusa said:


> A few weeks ago, trying desperately to smile wide enough to get the bars on my badass new dentures (I have no back molars) to show.  Ended up looking like more of a lunatic grimace, but eh, kinda fits.  LOL  View attachment 204122


Lovely smile, Medusa! You look beautiful!


----------



## Medusa

palides2021 said:


> Lovely smile, Medusa! You look beautiful!


Oh, holy cow, you are very kind. ♥  -- Maybe I should put up the picture of my open-mouth-laugh attempt to show my dentures which ended up looking like "The Scream." _Then _you'd see some loveiness. 
Seriously, thank you for the compliment.  ♥


----------



## horseless carriage

Back in the 1960's, here in the UK, we had a fashion, come sect, known as The Mods, meaning Modern. No self respecting Mod could be seen without a motor scooter. Something like this:

Whilst I couldn't match this fellow's mirrors and head lights, I did have more than a few, but not for long. A drunk all but wiped me out, to be more precise, wiped the scooter out. My father, realising that his son was unscathed, made me promise to forego two wheeled transport. In respect for my Dad it is what I did.

Fast forward almost thirty years, the mortgage is paid off, there's money in the bank, we both have well paid jobs, that hankering for two wheels came back, BIG time. In the time we had this motorbike, we/I never had a wobble, never had a near miss and never had a scare, whilst we were out and about on it, that is. Five years on, I sold it, charging, and getting more than I bought it for. So what kind of bike was it? It was a Harley-Davidson, and it looked like this:

It was 32 years ago, so not what I look like now. Note the beard, when I asked my doctor if the mole on my face could be removed she said yes, but it might induce cancerous cells some time in the future. She recommended that I hid it behind a beard. When the beard turned silver, I shaved it off, preferring the mole than looking like Santa. Vain? Who me?


----------



## Rah-Rah

horseless carriage said:


> Back in the 1960's, here in the UK, we had a fashion, come sect, known as The Mods, meaning Modern. No self respecting Mod could be seen without a motor scooter. Something like this:
> View attachment 204160
> Whilst I couldn't match this fellow's mirrors and head lights, I did have more than a few, but not for long. A drunk all but wiped me out, to be more precise, wiped the scooter out. My father, realising that his son was unscathed, made me promise to forego two wheeled transport. In respect for my Dad it is what I did.
> 
> Fast forward almost thirty years, the mortgage is paid off, there's money in the bank, we both have well paid jobs, that hankering for two wheels came back, BIG time. In the time we had this motorbike, we/I never had a wobble, never had a near miss and never had a scare, whilst we were out and about on it, that is. Five years on, I sold it, charging, and getting more than I bought it for. So what kind of bike was it? It was a Harley-Davidson, and it looked like this:
> View attachment 204163
> It was 32 years ago, so not what I look like now. Note the beard, when I asked my doctor if the mole on my face could be removed she said yes, but it might induce cancerous cells some time in the future. She recommended that I hid it behind a beard. When the beard turned silver, I shaved it off, preferring the mole than looking like Santa. Vain? Who me?


Isn't the Mods what Pete Townsend of the Who wrote his Rock Opera Quadrophenia about?


----------



## horseless carriage

Rah-Rah said:


> Isn't the Mods what Pete Townsend of the Who wrote his Rock Opera Quadrophenia about?


Exactly so, I'm impressed that you know.


----------



## Rah-Rah

horseless carriage said:


> Exactly so, I'm impressed that you know.


My husband is a really big Who fan so that has been instilled in me.


----------



## Lawrence00

old man


----------



## Medusa

horseless carriage said:


> Back in the 1960's, here in the UK, we had a fashion, come sect, known as The Mods, meaning Modern. No self respecting Mod could be seen without a motor scooter. Something like this:
> View attachment 204160
> Whilst I couldn't match this fellow's mirrors and head lights, I did have more than a few, but not for long. A drunk all but wiped me out, to be more precise, wiped the scooter out. My father, realising that his son was unscathed, made me promise to forego two wheeled transport. In respect for my Dad it is what I did.
> 
> Fast forward almost thirty years, the mortgage is paid off, there's money in the bank, we both have well paid jobs, that hankering for two wheels came back, BIG time. In the time we had this motorbike, we/I never had a wobble, never had a near miss and never had a scare, whilst we were out and about on it, that is. Five years on, I sold it, charging, and getting more than I bought it for. So what kind of bike was it? It was a Harley-Davidson, and it looked like this:
> View attachment 204163
> It was 32 years ago, so not what I look like now. Note the beard, when I asked my doctor if the mole on my face could be removed she said yes, but it might induce cancerous cells some time in the future. She recommended that I hid it behind a beard. When the beard turned silver, I shaved it off, preferring the mole than looking like Santa. Vain? Who me?


Nice shoes!


----------



## palides2021

horseless carriage said:


> Back in the 1960's, here in the UK, we had a fashion, come sect, known as The Mods, meaning Modern. No self respecting Mod could be seen without a motor scooter. Something like this:
> View attachment 204160
> Whilst I couldn't match this fellow's mirrors and head lights, I did have more than a few, but not for long. A drunk all but wiped me out, to be more precise, wiped the scooter out. My father, realising that his son was unscathed, made me promise to forego two wheeled transport. In respect for my Dad it is what I did.
> 
> Fast forward almost thirty years, the mortgage is paid off, there's money in the bank, we both have well paid jobs, that hankering for two wheels came back, BIG time. In the time we had this motorbike, we/I never had a wobble, never had a near miss and never had a scare, whilst we were out and about on it, that is. Five years on, I sold it, charging, and getting more than I bought it for. So what kind of bike was it? It was a Harley-Davidson, and it looked like this:
> View attachment 204163
> It was 32 years ago, so not what I look like now. Note the beard, when I asked my doctor if the mole on my face could be removed she said yes, but it might induce cancerous cells some time in the future. She recommended that I hid it behind a beard. When the beard turned silver, I shaved it off, preferring the mole than looking like Santa. Vain? Who me?


Wow! These photos are priceless! You and your wife make a handsome couple!


----------



## palides2021

Lawrence00 said:


> old man


Distinguished looking, not old.


----------



## Lara

palides2021 said:


> Distinguished looking, not old.


I agree with palides2021
@Lawrence00 ,you look like
Telly Savalas and Vin Diesel
when they starred together once in Kojak!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

palides2021 said:


> It's wonderful to see you so happy, Diva, with your handsome grandson!


Thank you So nice of you to say that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

horseless carriage said:


> Back in the 1960's, here in the UK, we had a fashion, come sect, known as The Mods, meaning Modern. No self respecting Mod could be seen without a motor scooter. Something like this:
> View attachment 204160
> Whilst I couldn't match this fellow's mirrors and head lights, I did have more than a few, but not for long. A drunk all but wiped me out, to be more precise, wiped the scooter out. My father, realising that his son was unscathed, made me promise to forego two wheeled transport. In respect for my Dad it is what I did.
> 
> Fast forward almost thirty years, the mortgage is paid off, there's money in the bank, we both have well paid jobs, that hankering for two wheels came back, BIG time. In the time we had this motorbike, we/I never had a wobble, never had a near miss and never had a scare, whilst we were out and about on it, that is. Five years on, I sold it, charging, and getting more than I bought it for. So what kind of bike was it? It was a Harley-Davidson, and it looked like this:
> View attachment 204163
> It was 32 years ago, so not what I look like now. Note the beard, when I asked my doctor if the mole on my face could be removed she said yes, but it might induce cancerous cells some time in the future. She recommended that I hid it behind a beard. When the beard turned silver, I shaved it off, preferring the mole than looking like Santa. Vain? Who me?


My goodness. Is there ever a time when you and the Mrs. don't look like pure class?! You were a beautiful couple then and still are now. And if only you knew!...Men with silver beards can be very sexy and Lordy...don't let them be bald too!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Medusa said:


> A few weeks ago, trying desperately to smile wide enough to get the bars on my badass new dentures (I have no back molars) to show.  Ended up looking like more of a lunatic grimace, but eh, kinda fits.  LOL  View attachment 204122


Too funny! If anyone ever tries to mug you, just make that face. You'll see how handy that expression comes in.  But seriously, you are lovely. Nice eyes, looks like you have beautiful skin, glasses look great and I like the way your hair frames your face. It takes time but I hope you'll be able to get used to your new dentures.


----------



## dseag2

Medusa said:


> You shine.  ♥


Yes, you are radiant @Lara.  Love your picture!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I took this selfie in April of last year, a couple of months after my 74th birthday. I wanted to see if I could do the wrap the way I've seen other
"Sistahs" do it. Wrapping doesn't come easy for me so I used two pieces...the first things I found that matched which were a bonnet and thin scarf. They come pre-wrapped but the ones I've seen are too flat to the head. I posted it on Facebook and something funny happened. My Black friends and relatives thought the look was great on me. My Caucasian friends....not so much. One responded that she didn't want to offend me but to her it looked like I was wearing whipped cream on my head. I got a good laugh when I read her comment. I responded that she was absolutely right and assured her that these wraps come in different colors and patterns. I told her that she didn't offend me at all but gave me my first laugh of the day.  Truth be told, I'd never wear this kind of thing out of the house anyway because I'm afraid it would unravel. @Pecos


----------



## dseag2

Well, another of your white friends thinks it does look like a bit like whipped cream but he thinks you are beautiful no matter what.  As they say, black don't crack!


----------



## RFW

OneEyedDiva said:


> I took this selfie in April of last year, a couple of months after my 74th birthday. I wanted to see if I could do the wrap the way I've seen other
> "Sistahs" do it. Wrapping doesn't come easy for me so I used two pieces...the first things I found that matched which were a bonnet and thin scarf. They come pre-wrapped but the ones I've seen are too flat to the head. I posted it on Facebook and something funny happened. My Black friends and relatives thought the look was great on me. My White friends....not so much. One responded that she didn't want to offend me but to her it looked like I was wearing whipped cream on my head. I got a good laugh when I read her comment. I responded that she was absolutely right and assured her that these wraps come in different colors and patterns. I told her that she didn't offend me at all but gave me my first laugh of the day.  Truth be told, I'd never wear this kind of thing out of the house anyway because I'm afraid it would unravel.
> 
> View attachment 204219


Looking great! It also goes well with your earrings, in my opinion.


----------



## Medusa

chic said:


> View attachment 47242
> 
> View attachment 47243
> 
> I prefer my high school pics. LoL. :sentimental:


Is there such a thing as "relaxed stunning?"  That's how your pretty pictures look to me.


----------



## Medusa

OneEyedDiva said:


> Too funny! If anyone ever tries to mug you, just make that face. You'll see how handy that expression comes in.  But seriously, you are lovely. Nice eyes, looks like you have beautiful skin, glasses look great and I like the way your hair frames your face. It takes time but I hope you'll be able to get used to your new dentures.


Thank you _so very much_ for your lovely comments, especially in the "face" ha, of the picture I chose.
Thank you also for the encouragement about the dentures; I love them so much (had dreams of having little rhinestons dental-glued to the little bars, but alas), and have had several fittings and one trip back to the lab so far.  Right now, they feel like they just need a little more tweaking in one spot and I'm good.
Sorry to go on about dentures, LOL -- I'm really so thrilled with them; I love all the hardware; I feel like a cyborg.
If I could have made those rhinestones work, I would have added to the fairy-look I'm often going for.. oooo, no, the Medusa look!
It's early. I need coffee.
Thanks again.  
Oh yes, LOL I'll try that should I ever get menaced and am without my Boxer.  If that doesn't work, maybe I'll try "The Scream," and failing that... barking like my Boxer?  LOL

EDIT:  Adding Stuff
EDIT:  Yet, more typos.  Would you believe I proof and edit these posts?  - I blame the drugs.  I'm on drugs.  lol


----------



## Medusa

OneEyedDiva said:


> I took this selfie in April of last year, a couple of months after my 74th birthday. I wanted to see if I could do the wrap the way I've seen other
> "Sistahs" do it. Wrapping doesn't come easy for me so I used two pieces...the first things I found that matched which were a bonnet and thin scarf. They come pre-wrapped but the ones I've seen are too flat to the head. I posted it on Facebook and something funny happened. My Black friends and relatives thought the look was great on me. My White friends....not so much. One responded that she didn't want to offend me but to her it looked like I was wearing whipped cream on my head. I got a good laugh when I read her comment. I responded that she was absolutely right and assured her that these wraps come in different colors and patterns. I told her that she didn't offend me at all but gave me my first laugh of the day.  Truth be told, I'd never wear this kind of thing out of the house anyway because I'm afraid it would unravel.
> 
> View attachment 204219


Well, it looks great; shows off your face beautifully.  And I like the earrings you chose to go with.  
It's too bad you couldn't wear it out of the house because it's a nice look. Maybe tons of matching hair pins?
BTW, freaking no way you're 74.  Damn, woman.


----------



## horseless carriage

OneEyedDiva said:


> I took this selfie in April of last year, a couple of months after my 74th birthday.
> 
> View attachment 204219


Seventy-four? Have you been swallowing the youth pills? You look fabulous.

Diva, to you and everyone else that made such complimentary comments of the above photo, thank you all, very much, most appreciated.


----------



## charry

Taken 4 yrs ago …..


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@dseag2 @horseless carriage @Medusa @RFW  Thank you so much for your kind, lovely comments Horseless...dseag2 hit the nail on the head when he said "Black don't crack" LOL He knows the deal.  Melanin has a natural anti aging affect for most people of color, unless we've been really unkind to ourselves (lifestyle bad habits). Also, I almost always smile in photos...it's my "face lift".
@charry  Looking *good*!


----------



## Autumn72

win231 said:


> My photo taken yesterday during church services.


Is this who I think it is?
He was here in Maine.
Funny, thing Joe Schomaker, something like that, someone I met while outside passing by on his rounds about town.
I mentioned about a book at that time out there, titled, " Emma's something, he immediately, seemed to had disappeared each time I would be reminded as now, I would try to make a point to locate him at his local watering holes that I had seen him in while passing on my way to the post office.
I never did find him, then e v en when he did mention he was the babysitter for her them......if you know what I am referring about then you will know his disappearance probably was planned.


----------



## FastTrax

Rah-Rah said:


> My husband is a really big Who fan so that has been instilled in me.



Wait. So Rah-Rah you are the lady in the avatar?


----------



## PamfromTx

*May I please, please stick to older photos?!?  * 
​


----------



## Medusa

PamfromTx said:


> *May I please, please stick to older photos?!?  *
> View attachment 204368​


Beautiful pictures creating a window.


----------



## Autumn72

Lara said:


> You have such a good sense of humor. I laughed at "Golliwog". I'll bet you're still beautiful. And I love your Wheaton Terrier. What an adorable face! Do like Diva. She wraps a pretty scarf around her hair, twists it around, and tucks it in...lovely.


To buy one would be $1000.00 correct if I am wrong


----------



## win231

Autumn72 said:


> Is this who I think it is?
> He was here in Maine.
> Funny, thing Joe Schomaker, something like that, someone I met while outside passing by on his rounds about town.
> I mentioned about a book at that time out there, titled, " Emma's something, he immediately, seemed to had disappeared each time I would be reminded as now, I would try to make a point to locate him at his local watering holes that I had seen him in while passing on my way to the post office.
> I never did find him, then e v en when he did mention he was the babysitter for her them......if you know what I am referring about then you will know his disappearance probably was planned.


ROFLOL.  I don't think he was in Maine:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Manson


----------



## Medusa

WheatenLover said:


> No way I'm going to post a photo. I look like an old white woman with shorter hair than a Golliwog. If I ever look like myself again, I will. So far, my hair is about 1" - 1.5" after it fell out during chemo. I no longer wear a chemo cap to cover the baldness since I am not bald.
> 
> Being bald has it's benefits. It is so much easier to take care of hair that isn't there -- but my head looked like a thumb with a face. I avoided mirrors and didn't see that my hair was growing back until the front quadrant of my head had about 3/4" of hair. I was so surprised, I started haunting the mirror to so I could watch each hair erupt. I just wish all the haired areas were the same length. It is still too short to get it cut. I think it looks like a lopsided crew cut right now. But I don't care cuz I got hair!
> 
> I will post a photo of my beautiful to me dog, a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier, aged 10.66. Even though the groomer didn't do a stellar job on his head last week. It's too long. But I suspect he was doing somersaults on the bed before my daughter took the photo. He does that when he is joyously celebrating something I am not supposed to do -- feeding him a bit of people food. Then I get into trouble with my daughter because he still has 5 lbs. to lose. (I think 9, but I don't tell my daughter that. I want to live!)
> 
> View attachment 182769


Beautiful, sweet-looking boy.  
Happy for you about your hair growth.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

PamfromTx said:


> *May I please, please stick to older photos?!?  *
> View attachment 204368​


Just beautiful Pam. You're beautiful and cute at the same time.


----------



## MickaC

Taken 2 years ago.


----------



## Rah-Rah

FastTrax said:


> Wait. So Rah-Rah you are the lady in the avatar?


That would be me right next to my husband.


----------



## Autumn72

win231 said:


> ROFLOL.  I don't think he was in Maine:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Manson


Yes he was in prison


----------



## dseag2

charry said:


> View attachment 204260
> Taken 4 yrs ago …..


Gorgeous, Charry!


----------



## RFW

PamfromTx said:


> *May I please, please stick to older photos?!?  *
> View attachment 204368​


Aww. This invokes a very warm and fuzzy feeling.


----------



## dseag2

PamfromTx said:


> *May I please, please stick to older photos?!?  *
> View attachment 204368​


Pam, you and your husband couldn't be any cuter.


----------



## win231

charry said:


> View attachment 204260
> Taken 4 yrs ago …..


My, My!
What are you doing Saturday?


----------



## dseag2

win231 said:


> My, My!
> What are you doing Saturday?


@win231


----------



## Lara

Pappy said:


> My daughter posing with her old dad.
> 
> View attachment 204079



Nice legs Pappy


----------



## FastTrax

dseag2 said:


> @win231



That is a classic CYA move. Excellent post dseag2


----------



## Gary O'

PamfromTx said:


> May I please, please stick to older photos?!?


Yes, you may, but only you (all others, not in a New York minute)

*I....the Great OP......has spoken

*


----------



## FastTrax

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 204602
> King Lear, and what was he leering at?
> Stockings of course, dirty old dog.
> View attachment 204603



Stockings and garters but her underthings don't appear to be full size. Not saying I have personal knowledge, just what I heard is all.


----------



## john19485

My son Aaron and me , State gave me a medal 12/29/2021


----------



## MickaC

What i look like 90% of the time, this winter......scarey, isn't it.


----------



## Medusa

Actually, looks nice and cozy.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Keeping warm is what is important.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Me in the 90s.

Photo taken in July 2021.  My avatar photo was taken in January 2022.


----------



## RadishRose

MMinSoCal said:


> View attachment 207053
> Me in the 90s.
> View attachment 207054
> Photo taken in November 2021.  My avatar photo was taken in January 2022.


You have that pretty kind of face that will never age.


----------



## MMinSoCal

RadishRose said:


> You have that pretty kind of face that will never age.


@RadishRose Awwww....thank you for the kind compliment!


----------



## hollydolly

you look a lot like my little sister..3 years younger.. I keep doing a double take when see your avatar..lol...

Just out of curiosity how old are you ?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

MMinSoCal said:


> View attachment 207053
> Me in the 90s.
> View attachment 207054
> Photo taken in July 2021.  My avatar photo was taken in January 2022.


Beautiful !


----------



## MMinSoCal

OneEyedDiva said:


> Beautiful !


Thank you!


----------



## MMinSoCal

hollydolly said:


> you look a lot like my little sister..3 years younger.. I keep doing a double take when see your avatar..lol...
> 
> Just out of curiosity how old are you ?


I'm 59!


----------



## JaniceM

MMinSoCal said:


> I'm 59!


Proof again that California really is "the fountain of youth."


----------



## Rah-Rah

MMinSoCal said:


> I'm 59!


I thought for sure you were younger than me.


----------



## hollydolly

MMinSoCal said:


> I'm 59!


I have a sister who is 59..she was born in December 62... but the sister 3 years younger is 63...


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Medusa

MMinSoCal said:


> View attachment 207053
> Me in the 90s.
> View attachment 207054
> Photo taken in July 2021.  My avatar photo was taken in January 2022.


You are beautiful.


----------



## Snow74

I am now certified to drive a broom


----------



## MMinSoCal

Medusa said:


> You are beautiful.


Awww....thank you!


----------



## dobielvr

Snow74 said:


> View attachment 207066
> I am now certified to drive a broom


Don't hurt yourself!!  lol


----------



## oldpeculier

I just had a haircut and a bath.


----------



## Snow74

oldpeculier said:


> I just had a haircut and a bath.


what diet were you on may I ask?


----------



## oldpeculier

Snow74 said:


> what diet were you on may I ask?


Low carb.


----------



## FastTrax

win231 said:


> I've been letting myself go lately.  And I have to stop drinking:



Hey Nicky you got arrested for drunk driving exactly one year after 09/11/2001


----------



## PamfromTx

MickaC said:


> View attachment 205236  What i look like 90% of the time, this winter......scarey, isn't it.


Beautiful.


----------



## dseag2

MMinSoCal said:


> View attachment 207053
> Me in the 90s.
> View attachment 207054
> Photo taken in July 2021.  My avatar photo was taken in January 2022.


You must have those great genes that help you never get older!


----------



## Ronni

My latest. January 2022


----------



## MMinSoCal

dseag2 said:


> You must have those great genes that help you never get older!


@dseag2 Thank you, Doug!


----------



## horseless carriage

Frost on the windscreen this morning, still put on an Aloha shirt.
If I didn't turn up at work without of my my trademark shirts & 
hat(s), I wouldn't be recognised.


----------



## JaniceM

Medusa said:


> A few weeks ago, trying desperately to smile wide enough to get the bars on my badass new dentures (I have no back molars) to show.  Ended up looking like more of a lunatic grimace, but eh, kinda fits.  LOL  View attachment 204122


You're not a senior-  you're 16!!!


----------



## Signe The Survivor

*Past- 1970's


Present- 2022
*


----------



## PamfromTx

Signe The Survivor said:


> *Past- 1970's
> View attachment 208701
> 
> Present- 2022
> View attachment 208702*


You are simply beautiful!


----------



## Signe The Survivor

PamfromTx said:


> You are simply beautiful!


Thank You so much.


----------



## Gary O'

horseless carriage said:


> Frost on the windscreen this morning, still put on an Aloha shirt.
> If I didn't turn up at work without of my my trademark shirts &
> hat(s), I wouldn't be recognised.


@horseless carriage 

Do you sing?

You've definitely got the Leonard Cohen thing goin'


----------



## MickaC

Signe The Survivor said:


> *Past- 1970's
> View attachment 208701
> 
> Present- 2022
> View attachment 208702*


Past and present......you are stunningly gorgeous.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

MickaC said:


> Past and present......you are stunningly gorgeous.


Thank You so much.


----------



## mrstime

If I showed you what I look like now it would scare y'all half to death.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Medusa

JaniceM said:


> You're not a senior-  you're 16!!!


If I had one, you'd have just gone straight to the top of my Christmas list.   ♥


----------



## Medusa

Signe The Survivor said:


> *Past- 1970's
> View attachment 208701
> 
> Present- 2022
> View attachment 208702*


Geeze, you're freaking gorgeous.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Medusa said:


> Geeze, you're freaking gorgeous.


You are now on the top of my Christmas List.


----------



## horseless carriage

Gary O' said:


> @horseless carriage
> 
> Do you sing?
> 
> You've definitely got the Leonard Cohen thing goin'
> 
> View attachment 208709



Mr Cohen eh? I'll take that, thank very much. Some compliment.
Years ago when I was still wearing a beard I would, from time to time,
draw analogies with one Chuck Norris. Shame on me to admit,
I had to look him up.


----------



## Gaer

Haha!  selfie today.


----------



## hollydolly

Gaer said:


> Haha!  selfie today.


completely co-ordinated...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Last evening I asked my son to take a birthday eve photo. I usually take a selfie on my birthday to post on Facebook but sometimes they come out weird.  As of today, I've lived three times longer than my birth mother, I'm 75 and feeling blessed. I do not wear makeup BTW.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

mrstime said:


> If I showed you what I look like now it would scare y'all half to death.


Go ahead...try us. LOL


----------



## dseag2

OneEyedDiva said:


> Last evening I asked my son to take a birthday eve photo. I usually take a selfie on my birthday to post on Facebook but sometimes they come out weird.  As of today, I've lived three times longer than my birth mother, I'm 75 and feeling blessed. I do not wear makeup BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210096


That's because Black Don't Crack.   You are a beautiful soul, inside and out, Diva.  

I admire you because you have been so astute in handling your finances and preparing for the future.  You run circles around me in the financial arena.  You make me feel like a bumpkin when it comes to managing my money.  I'm always open for your advice.

I only hope I will get to meet you on one of the Coffee Klatches that is organized sometime in the near future.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Last evening I asked my son to take a birthday eve photo. I usually take a selfie on my birthday to post on Facebook but sometimes they come out weird.  As of today, I've lived three times longer than my birth mother, I'm 75 and feeling blessed. I do not wear makeup BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210096


beautiful..and so much younger than your years


----------



## Sliverfox

Been awhile since I opened this thread,, so nice to see all your  smiling faces.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Last evening I asked my son to take a birthday eve photo. I usually take a selfie on my birthday to post on Facebook but sometimes they come out weird.  As of today, I've lived three times longer than my birth mother, I'm 75 and feeling blessed. I do not wear makeup BTW.


OneEyedDiva said:


> View attachment 210096


You are gorgeous, Diva!


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> Last evening I asked my son to take a birthday eve photo. I usually take a selfie on my birthday to post on Facebook but sometimes they come out weird.  As of today, I've lived three times longer than my birth mother, I'm 75 and feeling blessed. I do not wear makeup BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210096


Diva MDS,
You look awesome and that beautiful smile is heartwarming.


----------



## Gaer

OneEyedDiva said:


> Last evening I asked my son to take a birthday eve photo. I usually take a selfie on my birthday to post on Facebook but sometimes they come out weird.  As of today, I've lived three times longer than my birth mother, I'm 75 and feeling blessed. I do not wear makeup BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210096


Seriously, You look a lot younger!


----------



## Jace

OneEyedDiva said:


> Last evening I asked my son to take a birthday eve photo. I usually take a selfie on my birthday to post on Facebook but sometimes they come out weird.  As of today, I've lived three times longer than my birth mother, I'm 75 and feeling blessed. I do not wear makeup BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210096


No, you're not 70-something.. you're $59.95 plus Shipping and Delivery! 
Lovely picture!


----------



## dobielvr

OneEyedDiva said:


> Last evening I asked my son to take a birthday eve photo. I usually take a selfie on my birthday to post on Facebook but sometimes they come out weird.  As of today, I've lived three times longer than my birth mother, I'm 75 and feeling blessed. I do not wear makeup BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210096


What a beautiful picture of you Diva....and that smile...muah!


----------



## Pinky

@OneEyedDiva 
Love the photo .. your beautiful soul shines through your lovely smile  and your youthful outlook shines through as well!


----------



## Geezer Garage

This is me out plowing this morning. Hope y'all have had your coffee, and can stand a dose of ugly.


----------



## RFW

Geezer Garage said:


> This is me out plowing this morning. Hope y'all have had your coffee, and can stand a dose of ugly.
> 
> View attachment 210171


Nice to have a face to go along with that car. Looking good.


----------



## Shero

Geezer Garage said:


> This is me out plowing this morning. Hope y'all have had your coffee, and can stand a dose of ugly.
> 
> View attachment 210171





Geezer Garage said:


> This is me out plowing this morning. Hope y'all have had your coffee, and can stand a dose of ugly.
> 
> View attachment 210171


Now that is what I call a fantastic picture. Straight out of an explorer's book. I want to sketch you!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Geezer Garage

Well thank you. I did explore all the way to the end of driveway.



Shero said:


> Now that is what I call a fantastic picture. Straight out of an explorer's book. I want to sketch you!


----------



## RFW

Mizmo said:


> Okay so I will join in.....
> 
> Me age50
> 
> 
> View attachment 210351
> 
> 
> Me at 88
> 
> View attachment 210353


I'd say you haven't changed much!


----------



## Mizmo

RFW said:


> I'd say you haven't changed much!


Thank you...had six rounds of chemo at age 86 so we can survive even at late age...


----------



## Geezer Garage

Looking good Mizmo.


----------



## hollydolly

I was recently clearing out photos.. and found a lot I'd forgotten about... these were taken when I was 55.. in Spain


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Gary O'

Geezer Garage said:


> This is me out plowing this morning.


Brother?!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Most assuredly, in one form or another. Cheers, Mike



Gary O' said:


> Brother?!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

dseag2 said:


> That's because Black Don't Crack.   You are a beautiful soul, inside and out, Diva.
> 
> I admire you because you have been so astute in handling your finances and preparing for the future.  You run circles around me in the financial arena.  You make me feel like a bumpkin when it comes to managing my money.  I'm always open for your advice.
> 
> I only hope I will get to meet you on one of the Coffee Klatches that is organized sometime in the near future.


Thank you so much you dear man I hope we get to interact via the chats too. I missed the last one somehow but plan to participate in the next one. I learned to manage my money out of necessity, reading lots of financial publications, through trial and error and at times, even following my intuition. It's been a process. I feel if someone is willing to take the time and do the necessary steps, that person can learn. One of the first major things is to create a realistic budget. Many people think they can sidestep that part and don't even know what and how they are spending. Feel free to PM me with any questions you might have. While I'm not "qualified" to give specific investment advice, I can tell you what worked for me.


----------



## Kaila

Geezer Garage said:


> This is me out plowing this morning. Hope y'all have had your coffee, and can stand a dose of ugly.
> 
> View attachment 210171



We can stand it, Mike.  But why did you post a picture of some (handsome, older) neighbor instead of yourself?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@Gaer @Jace @Pinky @dobielvr  Thank you so much for you lovely, kind comments


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> I was recently clearing out photos.. and found a lot I'd forgotten about... these were taken when I was 55.. in Spain


Beautiful  You and the scene.


----------



## Geezer Garage

He was close by, and he does all my stunt work also. 

Quote:
We can stand it, Mike.  But why did you post a picture of some (handsome, older) neighbor instead of yourself?


----------



## Gary O'

Been a couple months

Got some new oldies

Time to bump this thread

Put 'em up (if you dare)


----------



## Ronni

Three weeks ago. We went to dinner with friends.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@hollydolly @CinnamonSugar @Pecos  Thank you so much for your kind and lovely compliments
@Ronni Such a cute picture. You two look so happy. You are a beautiful woman. I love your eyeglass frames too...perfect for you.


----------



## Betty Boop

Ronni said:


> View attachment 217294
> Three weeks ago. We went to dinner with friends.


@Ronni what a beautiful smile and you look so happy. I think we could be long lost sisters.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Betty Boop said:


> @Ronni what a beautiful smile and you look so happy. I think we could be long lost sisters.
> 
> View attachment 217334


OMG! You and Ronni do favor! You look lovely Betty. Love how your lipstick matches your blouse.


----------



## Betty Boop

OneEyedDiva said:


> OMG! You and Ronni do favor! You look lovely Betty. Love how your lipstick matches your blouse.


That is what I noticed right away when I glanced at her photo. You know I never noticed that. Thank You.


----------



## Ronni

Betty Boop said:


> @Ronni what a beautiful smile and you look so happy. I think we could be long lost sisters.
> 
> View attachment 217334


Yes we definitely could!


----------



## Betty Boop

Ronni said:


> Yes we definitely could!


Now you are definitely my younger sister here on this site.


----------



## Gaer

Gary O' said:


> Brother?!
> 
> View attachment 210428


Well, You guys know I'm a sucker for rugged men with white beards, so, DAMN!
(kidding, not looking, I'm too old)


----------



## Leann

2021, I think. I cringe when I see photos of myself.


----------



## Ronni

Gaer said:


> Well, You guys know I'm a sucker for rugged men with white beards, so, DAMN!


@Gaer. My favorite “rugged” photo of Ron.


----------



## Gaer

Ronni said:


> @Gaer. My favorite “rugged” photo of Ron.
> View attachment 217348


Ronni, That is a great photo!


----------



## win231

Ronni said:


> View attachment 217294
> Three weeks ago. We went to dinner with friends.


^^^ The happiest people on earth?
Ya know, I've spent over $60,000.00 on my teeth & they don't look as good as those.


----------



## hollydolly

Betty Boop said:


> @Ronni what a beautiful smile and you look so happy. I think we could be long lost sisters.
> 
> View attachment 217334


Oh wow, yes you and Ronni do look similar.. now do you have any relatives in Australia ?


----------



## Betty Boop

hollydolly said:


> Oh wow, yes you and Ronni do look similar.. now do you have any relatives in Australia ?


No relatives in Australia or at least from what I know of.


----------



## hollydolly

Betty Boop said:


> No relatives in Australia or at least from what I know of.


Ronni is Australian..living in the USA


----------



## Betty Boop

hollydolly said:


> Ronni is Australian..living in the USA


Maybe she was the sister that was born in Australia. She is younger than I am. I was born in Washington State. Maybe there was a trip to Australia that my parents didn't tell me about.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> 2021, I think. I cringe when I see photos of myself.


I think you're a beautiful person inside and out...


----------



## mrstime

When I got married in 1957 I was very young. Still married but now I am very old.


----------



## hollydolly

mrstime said:


> When I got married in 1957 I was very young. Still married but now I am very old.


It could be worse.. my mum and dad got married in '55.. and they're dead... see how lucky you are...


----------



## Ronni

@Betty Boop I wonder how old you think I am??

I’ll celebrate my 69th birthday in a week. I’m an old broad!


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> I think you're a beautiful person inside and out...


Aww, thank you @hollydolly . You're very kind. I echo the sentiment to you.


----------



## Leann

Ronni said:


> @Betty Boop I wonder how old you think I am??
> 
> I’ll celebrate my 69th birthday in a week. I’m an old broad!


You look fabulous!


----------



## Warrigal

Me, in the era of Covid.

I'm staying in a rehab hospital after a hip replacement and in this photo I'm practising walking with a stick. Apparently I was doing it wrong before.


----------



## hollydolly

Ronni said:


> @Betty Boop I wonder how old you think I am??
> 
> I’ll celebrate my 69th birthday in a week. I’m an old broad!


Hey, less of the OLD...I'm only 2 years behind you ( 67 on Sunday)... and no way do I think of myself as OLD...


----------



## Betty Boop

Ronni said:


> @Betty Boop I wonder how old you think I am??
> 
> I’ll celebrate my 69th birthday in a week. I’m an old broad!


Not as old as this broad. I will be turning 80 next month.


----------



## hollydolly

Warrigal said:


> Me, in the era of Covid.
> 
> I'm staying in a rehab hospital after a hip replacement and in this photo I'm practising walking with a stick. Apparently I was doing it wrong before.


Am I wrong. don't want to be rude, but Warri you look like you've lost quite a bit of weight from when we last saw you... ..you look fab actually given that you've just had a hip replacement a few days ago


----------



## hollydolly

Betty Boop said:


> Not as old as this broad. I will be turning 80 next month.


Never. ! How old were you in that photo you posted...?


----------



## Betty Boop

hollydolly said:


> Never. ! How old were you in that photo you posted...?


It was around this time last year so I was either 78 going to turn 79 or just turned 79.  I look pretty much the same now.

The photo with my granddaughter and my great granddaughter that I posted in my introduction thread is more recent.


----------



## hollydolly

Betty Boop said:


> It was around this time last year so I was either 78 going to turn 79 or just turned 79.  I look pretty much the same now.
> 
> The photo with my granddaughter and my great granddaughter that I posted in my introduction thread is more recent.


Well I'm putting you up for the youngest looking 80 year old ever.... wow!!


----------



## Betty Boop

hollydolly said:


> Well I'm putting you up for the youngest looking 80 year old ever.... wow!!


And I am putting you up for the sweetest person ever.


----------



## Warrigal

hollydolly said:


> Am I wrong. don't want to be rude, but Warri you look like you've lost quite a bit of weight from when we last saw you... ..you look fab actually given that you've just had a hip replacement a few days ago


I have lost weight over Covid lockdown and so has Hubby because I buy food online and limit snack food.
Interestingly, I gain weight with every operation because titanium is more dense than bone.
That doesn't mean that most weight gain isn't purely adipose in nature.


----------



## Ronni

hollydolly said:


> Hey, less of the OLD...I'm only 2 years behind you ( 67 on Sunday)... and no way do I think of myself as OLD...


yess!!!!  'OLD' is a state of mind, not a biological number as it was when we were younger!


----------



## Gardenlover

Me at the latest heavy metal concert.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gardenlover said:


> Me at the latest heavy metal concert.
> View attachment 217388


You sure that’s not ‘precious’ metal, @Gardenlover ?!


----------



## Marie5656

*This is me and my niece, Julie..she is the one I talk about all the time. This was taken about 5 years ago, when she threw herself a 50th birthday party,   I was a few days out from falling and breaking my shoulder.

*


----------



## win231

Y'all have already seen my mug around February of this year:


----------



## Gary O'

Several recent new members

Thought I better bump this thread

Post 'em if you dare
Character lines and all


----------



## Blessed

Heck will freeze over before I put my picture on the internet.  I will give you a look at one of my furry son's,  the BEAR BEAR.


----------



## horseless carriage

Everywhere you hang your hat is home. Home is the bright cave under the hat.​ 
                                                                                                         Lance Morrow


----------



## hollydolly

last month at the hair salon


----------



## Blessed

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 224750View attachment 224751
> Everywhere you hang your hat is home. Home is the bright cave under the hat.​
> Lance Morrow


I think there is a song by ZZ Top called Sharp Dressed Man, they must have met you!! Warning this is old time rock n roll but very good!


----------



## Della

Blessed said:


> I think there is a song by ZZ Top called Sharp Dressed Man, they must have met you!! Warning this is old time rock n roll but very good!


That's one of my favorite Youtube things with Leslie Howard (one of my favorite actors.)  It could be Horseless Carriage!


----------



## Blessed

Thank you for that, I just love it!  I love old movies.  I will look up all of those and see if I can find them to watch.


----------



## UncleVinny

Went thru them all...great thread!!

My daughter sent this photo a few days back. It is her mother, Deborah (Deb) and I. I think we were mid-40's in this photo.

Deb passed away May 1st, and even though we split up in '01, we still had a good relationship. We both have remained single since that split. She and I discussed our inability to get seriously involved with a new person, and we came  the conclusion that each of us were a hard act follow.

U.V.


----------



## hollydolly

UncleVinny said:


> Went thru them all...great thread!!
> 
> My daughter sent this photo a few days back. It isView attachment 224763 her mother, Deborah (Deb) and I. I think we were mid-40's in this photo.
> 
> Deb passed away May 1st, and even though we split up in '01, we still had a good relationship. We both have remained single since that split. She and I discussed our inability to get seriously involved with a new person, and we came  the conclusion that each of us were a hard act follow.
> 
> U.V.


great looking couple...R.I.P Deb....too young to die..


----------



## UncleVinny

hollydolly said:


> great looking couple...R.I.P Deb....too young to die..


Thank you H.D..

Debby was truly one in a bezillion. Her passing, even though it was a given once she was diagnosed with Glioblastoma in June 2021, has devastated me. Folks who split the sheets are not always at  odds after the fact, ya know? I had a couple of close relationships years back that when they went south, I didn't bat an eye.

Again, great photos...maybe change the title of this thread to:

"The Way We Were"

AND, put in the song as background music.

U.V.


----------



## hollydolly

Me ... a few years ago. a lot less pounds, a lot less hair... ( the last time I got my hair cut short )


----------



## hollydolly

..and 5 weeks ago... excuse the hair salon  toilets, which is where I took the picture.. ( it's also  in my avatar )  and the serious face...


----------



## Gary O'

UncleVinny said:


> Again, great photos...maybe change the title of this thread to:
> 
> "The Way We Were"
> 
> AND, put in the song as background music.


Or, in your case, something from The Man in Black


----------



## Judycat

Stick that camera up your ***!!!


----------



## Remy

@hollydolly Love your few years ago photo. That's my way to dress. Jeans and casual.  I'd literally wear your outfit. It would need to be sized up of coarse.


----------



## hollydolly

Remy said:


> @hollydolly Love your few years ago photo. That's my way to dress. Jeans and casual.  I'd literally wear your outfit. It would need to be sized up of coarse.


LOL..Remy, it would have to be sized up for me too.. I still have that red striped cardigan, but now it only comes to my hips and not my thighs , it has more to cover


----------



## Geezer Garage

Circa 1968 with my first motorcycle build, 1946 Harley Knuckle Head. 1984, a little target shooting while building the home I'm in now, and 2012 at a free concert in town.



http://imgur.com/ENW3aF9




http://imgur.com/sYNBQp9




http://imgur.com/GeX1p6M


----------



## hollydolly

Why is it men with really handsome faces cover them up with a beard...


----------



## Geezer Garage

The flower pic is me in a previous life. Just fat fingers again. 1984 pic.



http://imgur.com/cfAX0SR


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> The flower pic is me in a previous life. Just fat fingers again. 1984 pic.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cfAX0SR


swoon....


----------



## Geezer Garage

Don't have to shave, and it gives the totally false perception of wisdom. 



hollydolly said:


> Why is it men with really handsome faces cover them up with a beard...


----------



## hollydolly

My husband has a beard, I would always ask him to shave it off because he looks better without it ..  and on the odd occasion he would but he didn't like himself without it, so hey... but it's shame..

OTOH..I wish women could grow beards, it would hide half the wrinkles...


----------



## Em in Ohio

hollydolly said:


> ..and 5 weeks ago... excuse the hair salon  toilets, which is where I took the picture.. ( it's also  in my avatar )  and the serious face...


Smile, dammit!  (-:


----------



## win231

Geezer Garage said:


> The flower pic is me in a previous life. Just fat fingers again. 1984 pic.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cfAX0SR


Keep looking, ladies.  Eventually, you'll notice the rifle.


----------



## hollydolly

Em in Ohio said:


> Smile, dammit!  (-:


if I'd thought I was going to be putting that pic on here I would have.. but I was concentrating on taking the picture in the mirror..


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> Keep looking, ladies.  Eventually, you'll notice the rifle.


it was the rifle I was talking about


----------



## hollydolly

me in the last decade  when I could still walk in heels...


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> LOL..Remy, it would have to be sized up for me too.. I still have that red striped cardigan, but now it only comes to my hips and not my thighs , it has more to cover


I have a lot of those type of clothes, I prayed I was getting taller, no not that lucky! LOL


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Why is it men with really handsome faces cover them up with a beard...


I often wonder as well. I seem to want to grow a beard now.  That would never happen.  The not so much joy in the aging process.  I can now grow facial hair while the hair on my head is leaving.


----------



## Blessed

Geezer Garage said:


> The flower pic is me in a previous life. Just fat fingers again. 1984 pic.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cfAX0SR


I think the picture would be better without the gun.  Not needed at all.  The rest shows how handsome you are. It also shows you don't need a gun, you were in good shape and could take care of things without a gun


----------



## Geezer Garage

I agree, but it was a long time ago, and I don't have many pics from that era, so it is what it is.


----------



## jet

68  to just now


----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> Why is it men with really handsome faces cover them up with a beard...


I never did...


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


> I never did...


ahhh you're the exception Ken, we get to see your handsome face every day...


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> 68  to just now


I remember the young photo... jet... and the new photo is a really good one of you, handsome as ever


----------



## Pecos

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 224750View attachment 224751
> Everywhere you hang your hat is home. Home is the bright cave under the hat.​
> Lance Morrow


LOL, Didn’t I see you in the crowd at the Belmont Stakes race this afternoon?


----------



## oldpop

Geezer Garage said:


> Circa 1968 with my first motorcycle build, 1946 Harley Knuckle Head. 1984, a little target shooting while building the home I'm in now, and 2012 at a free concert in town.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ENW3aF9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/sYNBQp9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/GeX1p6M


Nice Knuckle.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Thanks, wish I still had it. It was an FL model with 80" flathead crank wheels. I do have a set of dual carb ductile iron knuckle heads from Flathead power in Sweden, sitting on the shelf along with the rocker boxes and some ancillary parts. Have plans to build a 103" S&S based generator case engine, on a shop built frame, and springer front. Trying to recapture my youth.



oldpop said:


> Nice Knuckle.


----------



## dseag2

2017 and now.  5 years and a little touch-up in professional head shots makes a big difference.


----------



## grahamg

hollydolly said:


> me in the last decade  when I could still walk in heels...


You're wearing well, ("always a good sign"!).


----------



## PamfromTx

fuzzybuddy said:


> I just got my new passport in the mail. It ain't pretty.


LOL, I felt the same way with my Driver's License.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## IKE

My almost 51 year old son (from my 1st wife) and me from just a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Our youngest daughter came to visit for a week. Today we are driving up to Northern Idaho to visit Mr. R`s longtime best buddy and his daughter who was my daughter`s bestie for all of her childhood.


----------



## Ronni

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Our youngest daughter came to visit for a week. Today we are driving up to Northern Idaho to visit Mr. R`s longtime best buddy and his daughter who was my daughter`s bestie for all of her childhood.


I see where she gets her gorgeous looks from @Mrs. Robinson!!


----------



## Mizmo

this was on another thread but here it goes again
me, the old one, and my best friend with cake she made for my 89th

deleted photo for privacy reasons


----------



## Pinky

Mizmo said:


> this was on another thread but here it goes again
> me, the old one, and my best friend with cake she made for my 89th
> 
> View attachment 228044


You're both beautiful .. and look so young!


----------



## Mizmo

Pinky said:


> You're both beautiful .. and so young!


thank you pinky..I will tell her that...she is now 82

   I love this old gif....been dying to post it


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> thank you pinky..I will tell her that...she is now 82
> 
> View attachment 228090 I love this old gif....been dying to post it


I cannot believe you're 89... it just doesn't seem possible looking at you...


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> I cannot believe you're 89... it just doesn't seem possible looking at you...


April 22 1933...people aways through the years thought I was younger  than my age too but the inside ...
......that has not always been good.....many problems through those  years.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> April 22 1933...people aways through the years thought I was younger  than my age too but the inside ...
> ......that has not always been good.....many problems through those  years.


I can empathise. I have always looked younger than my years.. and sometimes it's been a bind in recent years when I've been complaining about certain ailments, and doctors have pretty much dismissed me because instead of looking at my notes to see my age , they look at me and start tut tutting, about 'being too young''. etc.. ..

even acquaintances..if for example I say I'm forgetting stuff..or my hip is playing up... I get that.. ''get away with you.. you're too young''.. they just see what's standing in front of them instead of the racing towards 70 years I've been alive..


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> I can empathise. I have always looked younger than my years.. and sometimes it's been a bind in recent years when I've been complaining about certain ailments, and doctors have pretty much dismissed me because instead of looking at my notes to see my age , they look at me and start tut tutting, about 'being too young''. etc.. ..
> 
> even acquaintances..if for example I say I'm forgetting stuff..or my hip is playing up... I get that.. get away with you.. you're too young.. they just see what's standing in front of them instead of the racing towards 70 years I've been alive..


Exactly...
I get the same thing. Especially in  the medical profession.
  People expect so much more of me than I can give

..as they say...and often I say.....
" Whatcha see ain't Whatcha get"


----------



## Sassycakes

Last month after my breast reduction.LOL


----------



## dobielvr

I don't know how to respond to that ^^^^
Do I laugh or cry?


----------



## hollydolly

Sassycakes said:


> Last month after my breast reduction.LOL
> View attachment 228096


I know these people... I've worked with Philip ..


----------



## Bella

Sassycakes said:


> Last month after my breast reduction.LOL
> View attachment 228096





dobielvr said:


> I don't know how to respond to that ^^^^
> Do I laugh or cry?


I'm not laughing.


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> I'm not laughing.


shall I tell you the story given that I actually do know these people..? This is Philip he's a TV presenter... the woman was a guest on his show about 10 years ago. She was an American Porn star named Chelsea.. and she'd had an illegal type of breast enhancement which had left her with Breasts that grow and inch per day. When she was interviewed she was 164XXX

ETA I remember she was only in her 30's... wonder what happened to her


----------



## IKE

hollydolly said:


> She'd had an illegal type of breast enhancement which had left her with *Breasts that grow an* *inch per day.* When she was interviewed she was 164XXX
> 
> *I wonder what happened to her ?*


She probably exploded.


----------



## WheatenLover

IKE said:


> She probably exploded.


I figured she fell (being top heavy) and couldn't get up.

Don't look it up. I'm using a VPN, so I did -- wow, there are a lot of porn sites on the web. I clicked on nothing.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## WheatenLover

I am still waiting for my hair to grow back. I no longer look like a baby ostrich, though. But the hair on the top and sides of my head is growing more slowly than that in the back. Drives me nuts.

Plus I *need* an eye lift, Botox, and a wattle removal. Not gonna get 'em, but not going to forget this need in case there is some way insurance will pay for it.  If you raise your eyebrows, you will see exactly where the wrinkles are on my forehead. My dad and I, we both raised our eyebrows a lot. At least I didn't raise just one eyebrow -- that would not be symmetrical.

Two famous people died when having plastic surgery:  Joan Rivers and Olivia Goldsmith (author). Probably more have died, but I remember those as cautionary tales.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> shall I tell you the story given that I actually do know these people..? This is Philip he's a TV presenter... the woman was a guest on his show about 10 years ago. She was an American Porn star named Chelsea.. and she'd had an illegal type of breast enhancement which had left her with Breasts that grow and inch per day. When she was interviewed she was 164XXX
> 
> ETA I remember she was only in her 30's... wonder what happened to her


She is alive, per her Wikipedia page (Chelsea Charms), and is now 46 years old. She has a website.

I am glad I'm not her, in every way.


----------



## Patricia

Sassycakes said:


> Last month after my breast reduction.LOL
> View attachment 228096


At first, I thought someone was trying to be funny.


----------



## Gary O'

Seems several new members
Thread bumping time

.....and us old members are sure welcome to freshen theirs

Me and my twin blockhead


----------



## win231

A couple of weeks ago (with my friend I found at the park).  Behind me you can see a playground.  The fencing around it has steel mesh at the bottom to keep snakes out but this clever guy was climbing over the mesh part to get into the playground.  Some people who didn't know he was non venomous were freaking out & I knew someone would kill him.  The look on their faces when I calmly picked him up?  Priceless!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Our youngest daughter came to visit last week. I`m sure you can`t tell which is which.....


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Gary O' said:


> Several recent new members
> 
> Thought I better bump this thread
> 
> Post 'em if you dare
> Character lines and all
> 
> View attachment 224745


You are so cute Gary!  
@Mrs. Robinson  Both of you are beautiful !


----------



## Gary O'

OneEyedDiva said:


> you are so cute Gary!


Well, I......yes, yes I am


----------



## Right Now

I'll give you the old and the new versions of me....
About 44, heading to a work seminar, and last year at a "learn to paint" session....had fun a both!
View attachment 229781


----------



## Pinky

Right Now said:


> I'll give you the old and the new versions of me....
> About 44, heading to a work seminar, and last year at a "learn to paint" session....had fun a both!
> View attachment 229780View attachment 229781


Lovely photo .. the second photo does not show


----------



## Right Now

Ah, I hope I've fixed it @Pinky !  Thank you!


----------



## Pinky

Right Now said:


> Ah, I hope I've fixed it @Pinky !  Thank you!


I see it now .. lovely! You haven't aged one bit!


----------



## Tempsontime65

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 49713


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...MY HERO!!!


----------



## Tempsontime65

win231 said:


> My photo taken yesterday during church services.


my idol!!!!


----------



## Tempsontime65

Marie5656 said:


> Me, ready for a hot date
> 
> 
> View attachment 169766


Ok...how did my wife's sister get on here???


----------



## Tempsontime65

Gary O' said:


> Yeah......too many....waaaaay too many
> 
> But
> 
> I do like to play
> View attachment 199592


I wish I could afford one of those.


----------



## Right Now

Pinky said:


> I see it now .. lovely! You haven't aged one bit!


Kind of you to say, but those lines and wrinkles are sneaking up on me!  On the flip side, I know I could have aged much worse!  I am in my early 70s, so I'll leave "pretty and beautiful" to the 30 year olds.  We've all had our time and probably didn't realize it, until now.


----------



## Tempsontime65

Gardenlover said:


> Me at the latest heavy metal concert.
> View attachment 217388


Don't I know you from high school??


----------



## OneEyedDiva

dseag2 said:


> I wasn't even in this forum when all these pics were posted.  So great to see all of them.  Diva, you are beautiful!


Pardon me, I think I'm late with my reply. I'm going through this thread again today and came across your lovely compliment. Thank you so much


----------



## Beezer




----------



## horseless carriage

dobielvr said:


> What a beautiful picture of you Diva....and that smile...muah!


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Beezer

I think I do kinda look like an old Kurt Russel...past his best before date. lol!


----------



## horseless carriage

How to make a statement without saying 
a word. Wear a hat!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Leann said:


> 2021, I think. I cringe when I see photos of myself.


You remind me of a friend I used to work with. Nice picture.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> me in the last decade  when I could still walk in heels...


Go "haid" Foxy Mama.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@dobielvr & @horseless carriage  Thank you so much for the lovely compliment


----------



## dseag2

Right Now said:


> I'll give you the old and the new versions of me....
> About 44, heading to a work seminar, and last year at a "learn to paint" session....had fun a both!
> View attachment 229780View attachment 229781View attachment 229789


You look great, and you haven't changed!


----------



## Gary O'

horseless carriage said:


> How to make a statement without saying
> a word. Wear a hat!


Still
a song comes to mind whenever I see yer dapper self


----------



## Pappy

Recently had a hair transplant. Same color as my wife’s wig.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> My husband has a beard, I would always ask him to shave it off because he looks better without it ..  and on the odd occasion he would but he didn't like himself without it, so hey... but it's shame..
> 
> OTOH..I wish women could grow beards, it would hide half the wrinkles...


----------



## horseless carriage

Gary O' said:


> Still
> a song comes to mind whenever I see yer dapper self


Do pay attention double 'O' seven, I shall be asking questions later.
Double 'O' seven? I couldn't manage double 'O' three and a half!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Recently had a hair transplant. Same color as my wife’s wig.
> 
> View attachment 229917


----------



## JaniceM

A few months ago, an online content site I applied to required an avatar-sized photo;  this, from around a decade ago, is most recent I have.


----------



## JaniceM

Pappy said:


> Recently had a hair transplant. Same color as my wife’s wig.
> 
> View attachment 229917


If you're wearing the wig, does that mean she's bald?!?


----------



## Pappy

JaniceM said:


> If you're wearing the wig, does that mean she's bald?!?


Not now she isn’t.  But her cancer decided she didn’t need her hair a few years back. She’s okay now.


----------



## JaniceM

Pappy said:


> Not now she isn’t.  But her cancer decided she didn’t need her hair a few years back. She’s okay now.


Oh my I'm sorry.. I didn't know she'd had cancer.


----------



## Pappy

JaniceM said:


> Oh my I'm sorry.. I didn't know she'd had cancer.


Not a problem Janice. Not only once but twice. Thyroid and breast cancer. Thank God all is well now.


----------



## Gary O'

After seeing HD's thread on aging, I gotta bump this

soooooo....

Whatcha’ll look like now, hmmmm?​


----------



## horseless carriage

Gary O' said:


> After seeing HD's thread on aging, I gotta bump this
> 
> soooooo....
> 
> Whatcha’ll look like now, hmmmm?​


Well as Holly is always complimentary about my dear lady, here we are on the quay at Poole in Dorset, last weekend.

But do you know what really annoys me Gary? Our carriage, born in 1947, hasn't aged a day.


----------



## Pecos

LOL,

I stumbled across one of me from 1946 when I was four years old. I was a serious guy even then. Very few of my photos from that timeframe actually survived.


----------



## RadishRose

Pecos said:


> LOL,
> 
> I stumbled across one of me from 1946 when I was four years old. I was a serious guy even then. Very few of my photos from that timeframe actually survived.
> 
> View attachment 233987View attachment 233987


My, what a long beard you had at age 4!

Hahaha, even then you were handsome!


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Well as Holly is always complimentary about my dear lady, here we are on the quay at Poole in Dorset, last weekend.
> View attachment 233983
> But do you know what really annoys me Gary? Our carriage, born in 1947, hasn't aged a day.
> View attachment 233984


A sight for sore eyes.. the 3 of you..


----------



## Gary O'

Pecos said:


> I stumbled across one of me from 1946 when I was four years old. I was a serious guy even then.


Well, you had more interest in Santy than I

I think I was fixated on the elf with the candy canes


----------



## hollydolly

Gary O' said:


> Well, you had more interest in Santy than I
> 
> I think I was fixated on the elf with the candy canes
> 
> View attachment 234005


Chubby chops.. not changed since.. still cute as a button..


----------



## Sassycakes

A few years ago. It's the latest picture I have of me on the computer


----------



## MrPants

Funny how so many of us have those Santa pics from when we were young kids.
Me at 5 years old.


----------



## hollydolly

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 234012
> A few years ago. It's the latest picture I have of me on the computer


Nice photo. Is that your cute daughter who got married recently..?..


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> A sight for sore eyes.. the 3 of you..


Flatterer! Don't stop!
Thank you Holly, you are too kind.


----------



## Sassycakes

hollydolly said:


> Nice photo. Is that your cute daughter who got married recently..?..


No that is my niece and nephew.


----------



## Mizmo

Me in my early 50's (in the middle) and my two sisters in Prestwick Scotland eating fish and chips  wrapped in paper as we did once upon a time.
I was on vacation and so was the blonde one who lives in California. It was a happy time...


----------



## DebraMae

I have been having issues with pictures so sorry for the multiple post.  The first two did not show up, then they all showed up at one time and I can't figure out how to delete.     Probably my computer is just too slow.


----------



## Pecos

DebraMae said:


> View attachment 234022View attachment 234024View attachment 234024View attachment 234024
> 
> I have been having issues with pictures so sorry for the multiple post.  The first two did not show up, then they all showed up at one time and I can't figure out how to delete.     Probably my computer is just too slow.


You two look great.


----------



## palides2021

DebraMae said:


> View attachment 234022View attachment 234024View attachment 234024View attachment 234024
> 
> I have been having issues with pictures so sorry for the multiple post.  The first two did not show up, then they all showed up at one time and I can't figure out how to delete.     Probably my computer is just too slow.


Loved your photos! You have such a photogenic smile!


----------



## palides2021

I found this photo today of me and my late husband. We were in such a happy phase in our lives when we took this. Good memories!


----------



## Gaer

palides2021 said:


> View attachment 234106   I found this photo today of me and my late husband. We were in such a happy phase in our lives when we took this. Good memories!


You were and still are very lovely!


----------



## palides2021

Gaer said:


> You were and still are very lovely!


Thank you, @Gaer! He was a blessing!


----------



## Liberty

This was in the past spring when hub, son, dil and yours truly were on a Bluebonnet road trip.  We had a blast!


----------



## palides2021

Liberty said:


> This was in the past spring when hub, son, dil and yours truly were on a Bluebonnet road trip.  We had a blast!
> View attachment 234122


What a lovely family! You and your dil look radiant!


----------



## palides2021

Mizmo said:


> Me in my early 50's (in the middle) and my two sisters in Prestwick Scotland eating fish and chips  wrapped in paper as we did once upon a time.
> I was on vacation and so was the blonde one who lives in California. It was a happy time...
> 
> View attachment 234087


You looked much younger than your 50's, and beautiful, @Mizmo!  It's wonderful to have good memories with family.


----------



## palides2021

horseless carriage said:


> Well as Holly is always complimentary about my dear lady, here we are on the quay at Poole in Dorset, last weekend.
> View attachment 233983
> But do you know what really annoys me Gary? Our carriage, born in 1947, hasn't aged a day.
> View attachment 233984


Whenever I see your photos, I feel I am transported into a world of class and elegance. Wonderful!


----------



## hollydolly

palides2021 said:


> View attachment 234106   I found this photo today of me and my late husband. We were in such a happy phase in our lives when we took this. Good memories!


Palides.. you are beautiful..  you both look like Movie Stars


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Palides.. you are beautiful..  you both look like Movie Stars


My sentiment entirely. Truly beautiful.


----------



## palides2021

hollydolly said:


> Palides.. you are beautiful..  you both look like Movie Stars


Aww, you're making me blush. I admit, being in love with him did make me feel special.


----------



## palides2021

horseless carriage said:


> My sentiment entirely. Truly beautiful.


That is very kind of you!


----------



## hollydolly

palides2021 said:


> Aww, you're making me blush. I admit, being in love with him did make me feel special.


Well he was lucky to have _you_.. ..sounds like you both were each others' perfect match


----------



## palides2021

hollydolly said:


> Well he was lucky to have _you_.. ..sounds like you both were each others' perfect match


That is so sweet of you @hollydolly. (Hugs). He inspired me so much. My novels were based on our love for each other.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Millyd




----------



## Liberty

palides2021 said:


> What a lovely family! You and your dil look radiant!


Thank you so much for your kind comments...we always seem to have great fun together!


----------



## hollydolly

This is what I looked like when I was 19 years old.... had to block out the ex's face...but take my word for it he was good looking...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> This is what I looked like when I was 19 years old.... had to block out the ex's face...but take my word for it he was good looking...


Thank you! I think you looked great! And still do!


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> This is what I looked like when I was 19 years old.... had to block out the ex's face...but take my word for it he was good looking...



This was my first passport photo. It was rejected because I wasn't looking straight into the camera.
The second time I got it right.

This is the moment that the lady said yes.


----------



## -Oy-

This is me last week with a framed print of the Morecambe Bay sunset I posted recently. (I've trimmed the beard right close since)


----------



## Shalimar

-Oy- said:


> This is me last week with a framed print of the Morecambe Bay sunset I posted recently. (I've trimmed the beard right close since)


My, you are handsome. Beautiful skin, also.


----------



## palides2021

hollydolly said:


> This is what I looked like when I was 19 years old.... had to block out the ex's face...but take my word for it he was good looking...


You were beautiful then, and beautiful now, @hollydolly! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hollydolly

Bless you Palides.. and Katlupe.. it's difficult for me to even think this photo was taken almost 50 years ago... just seems in many ways like yesterday..


----------



## palides2021

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 235877
> This was my first passport photo. It was rejected because I wasn't looking straight into the camera.
> The second time I got it right.
> View attachment 235878
> This is the moment that the lady said yes.


These photos are such wonderful memories! You looked very handsome @horseless carriage, in your passport photo, and based on other photos you have previously shared, you and your wife make a handsome couple.


----------



## horseless carriage

palides2021 said:


> These photos are such wonderful memories! You looked very handsome @horseless carriage, in your passport photo, and based on other photos you have previously shared, you and your wife make a handsome couple.


What a lovely compliment, thank you very much.


----------



## NorthernLight

I hate getting my photo taken, so here's my avatar photo again, only bigger. A selfie I took a couple of months ago.


----------



## JaniceM

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 235877
> This was my first passport photo. It was rejected because I wasn't looking straight into the camera.
> The second time I got it right.
> View attachment 235878
> This is the moment that the lady said yes.


I can't for anything place his name, but in your passport photo you look remarkably like one of those "British Invasion" musicians.


----------



## Bella

JaniceM said:


> *I can't for anything place his name, but in your passport photo you look remarkably like one of those "British Invasion" musicians.*


Eric Burdon - The Animals


----------



## JaniceM

Bella said:


> Eric Burdon - The Animals


Ohh, o.k.!!  Thanks!!


----------



## horseless carriage

JaniceM said:


> I can't for anything place his name, but in your passport photo you look remarkably like one of those "British Invasion" musicians.



Once or twice I did get that: "You look like," comment. Spare me, please.


----------



## Mizmo

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 235895
> Once or twice I did get that: "You look like," comment. Spare me, please.




Mick Jagger ,  The Rolling Stones


----------



## JaniceM

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 235895
> Once or twice I did get that: "You look like," comment. Spare me, please.


No, it wasn't him.


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> This is what I looked like when I was 19 years old.... had to block out the ex's face...but take my word for it he was good looking...


Why did you block out his face?  We don't know him and he doesn't look this way anymore, right?  You were a very cute girl!


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Why did you block out his face?  We don't know him and he doesn't look this way anymore, right?  You were a very cute girl!


well  I didn't get his permission to post his face online.. he's not dead.. and he's got family and friends who might see it..


----------



## Pepper

You were certainly right to do that @hollydolly.  Too many times here I see photos from certain members whose family & friends probably don't know they've been plastered on these pages, along with personal details usually.


----------



## Murrmurr

After a huge, unwelcome weight loss, a few years of avoiding sun exposure (due to a medication), thinning eyebrows, and a much cleaner shave, I don't look much like my icon pic anymore. But I finally broke 155-lbs (a little over 11 stone). Only 30 more pounds to goal.


----------



## Gary O'

Whatcha’ll look like now, hmmmm?​

Alright, newbies

Put 'em up.......if you dare
most recent if you got 'em

As usual, everbod else is welcome to play

I've got a new morning face but wanna see you guys first

I'll wait here


----------



## mrstime

I look my almost 83 years. Not happy about it, I'd like to be the best looking female in the crematorium.


----------



## win231

mrstime said:


> I look my almost 83 years. Not happy about it, I'd like to be the best looking female in the crematorium.


Remember, you're only as old as you feel.
I'm almost 70.  But I don't feel a day over 90.


----------



## mrstime

win231 said:


> Remember, you're only as old as you feel.
> I'm almost 70.  But I don't feel a day over 90.


Oh yeah, 3 months ago I wouldn't have felt at least 80, but now dependent on oxygen I do feel at least 100!


----------



## Sliverfox

You know its getting closer to Halloween,,,,maybe we should post scary pictures of what we feel that our faces look like?


----------



## Sassycakes

Me,Hubby and my granddaughter


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> I've got a new morning face but wanna see you guys first


No newbie players eh

welllll, let me jus' give this a not so gentle nudge

(I have the urge to post this in the captions thread)


----------



## win231

Gary O' said:


> No players eh
> 
> welllll, let me jus' give this a not so gentle nudge
> 
> (I have the urge to post this in the captions thread)


"You should see the other guy."


----------



## Gary O'

win231 said:


> "You should see the other guy."


Save yer thoughts for the captions thread, pard


----------



## CinnamonSugar

So you want recent… there you go.  Wrinkles like a concertina, oh well


----------



## Raddragn

M​​​*Me*Me now above at 85 and me in 2001​


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Official autumn photo from this morning


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Official autumn photo from this morning
> 
> View attachment 247860


offical Autumn, and Retirement Photo... Fabulous!!


----------



## win231

Raddragn said:


> View attachment 241958M​​​*Me*View attachment 241957Me now above at 85 and me in 2001​


VROOM.......


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> Official autumn photo from this morning
> 
> View attachment 247860


----------



## charry




----------



## Pink Biz

charry said:


> View attachment 247882


Stunning baby!


----------



## Shalimar

charry said:


> View attachment 247882


What a gorgeous baby. Charry, you are so pretty.


----------



## Pepper

Whose baby is that @charry?


----------



## Shalimar

Raddragn said:


> View attachment 241958M​​​*Me*View attachment 241957Me now above at 85 and me in 2001​


Whew, you exude strength and a fierce individuality in both pics. Presence, and then some.


----------



## Gaer

CinnamonSugar said:


> Official autumn photo from this morning
> 
> View attachment 247860


I think you're lovely!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gaer said:


> I think you're lovely!


Aw thanks @Gaer !   .


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> View attachment 247882


Cutest baby.... awwww...


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> offical Autumn, and Retirement Photo... Fabulous!!


Exactly the same thought I'd had!


----------



## Mizmo

This is for fun

Several years back when the Internet was much more fun there was a website where you could  do a makeover of yourself and this is one I did. The year I made it is 2013 . You took a pic of yourself right there on the website and did whatever.
 Wig and glasses did it for me.   We had a lot of fun with it


----------



## charry

Pepper said:


> Whose baby is that @charry?


My step sons pepper….it is his second marriage to a Filipino lady


----------



## charry

Raddragn said:


> View attachment 241958M​​​*Me*View attachment 241957Me now above at 85 and me in 2001​


Wow ..great bike ……my grandaughter would love this bike lol


----------



## charry

Raddragn said:


> View attachment 241958M​​​*Me*View attachment 241957Me now above at 85 and me in 2001​


My Grandaughter s Bike……..


----------



## Raddragn

charry said:


> Wow ..great bike ……my grandaughter would love this bike lol


I loved that bike - it was a Honda CBR1100XX - the last one I bought before I had to give up riding. I rode it all over the states and NW and South Canada. Had Hondas almost exclusively. The saying was that Hondas were bullet proof. Never had a breakdown on the road. Miss it.


----------



## Raddragn

charry said:


> My Grandaughter s Bike……..View attachment 247892


Nice! Good for her! Sport bikes are great - and quiet LOL!


----------



## hollydolly

Raddragn said:


> I loved that bike - it was a Honda CBR1100XX - the last one I bought before I had to give up riding. I rode it all over the states and NW and South Canada. Had Hondas almost exclusively. The saying was that Hondas were bullet proof. Never had a breakdown on the road. Miss it.


I am not big enough to handle a bike as big as yours but I did have a 250  Honda CBR back in the 80's..


----------



## Pappy

Here I am showing off my new shirt. 85 this month and still loving life, although it’s much more painful than 40 years ago. I’m leaning because my back is hurting..


----------



## Shalimar

Pappy said:


> Here I am showing off my new shirt. 85 this month and still loving life, although it’s much more painful than 40 years ago. I’m leaning because my back is hurting..
> 
> View attachment 247897


You are still a handsome man, Pappy.


----------



## NorthernLight

CinnamonSugar said:


> Official autumn photo from this morning
> 
> View attachment 247860


Noooo not fall already!


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> Noooo not fall already!
> View attachment 247906


super photo ... looking way younger than your years...


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> super photo ... looking way younger than your years...


I agree!


----------



## dobielvr

Pappy said:


> Here I am showing off my new shirt. 85 this month and still loving life, although it’s much more painful than 40 years ago. I’m leaning because my back is hurting..
> 
> View attachment 247897


It looks like somebody just polished those floors......is that why your back's hurting


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Raddragn said:


> View attachment 241958M​​​*Me*View attachment 241957Me now above at 85 and me in 2001​


Lookatchooo Motorcycle Mama! Very cool pic.  Based upon these photos, red is obviously your color.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

CinnamonSugar said:


> Official autumn photo from this morning
> 
> View attachment 247860


You still look lovely my friend. That cut suits you.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> I am not big enough to handle a bike as big as yours but I did have a 250  Honda CBR back in the 80's..


When I was in my late teens I promised my Dad that I wouldn't buy a motorbike, but I broke that promise in my mid forties.
There was this itch, a Harley Davidson, a great big retro looking machine. We had it for five years, not a wobble or near-miss ever.
The itch was well and truly scratched.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx

Me in May with #1 Great Granddaughter. (we have 5 Greats)


----------



## Pappy

dobielvr said:


> It looks like somebody just polished those floors......is that why your back's hurting


No, not yet anyway. Arthritis in lower back and hips.


----------



## Wren

No motorbikes or babies I’m afraid, just me enjoying the summer, taken a few weeks ago


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Wren said:


> No motorbikes or babies I’m afraid, just me enjoying the summer, taken a few weeks agoView attachment 248015


Tres Chic, Wren!


----------



## charry

Wren said:


> No motorbikes or babies I’m afraid, just me enjoying the summer, taken a few weeks agoView attachment 248015


Lovely picture wren x
I wish my hair would go like that short
But mine just curls up and goes frizzy 
Lol


----------



## horseless carriage

Wren said:


> No motorbikes or babies I’m afraid, just me enjoying the summer, taken a few weeks agoView attachment 248015


You look fabulous, then again, so does the rest of the forum members who have posted their lovely photos. This was taken in the summer, we were at a fabulous weekend festival with our vintage MG car. If I've posted it previously, indulge me, age and memory are not good bed fellows.


----------



## Wren

Thank you horseless carriage, and I agree about our fellow members, it’s nice to put faces to names, incidentally I enjoy all your photographs, you are both so stylish and  impeccably dressed


----------



## Teacher Terry

My 2 little sweet doggies.


----------



## horseless carriage

Wren said:


> Thank you horseless carriage, and I agree about our fellow members, it’s nice to put faces to names, incidentally I enjoy all your photographs, you are both so stylish and  impeccably dressed


What a lovely compliment, thank you.


----------



## hollydolly

Teacher Terry said:


> My 2 little sweet doggies.


well... I don't know which one of you to compliment first...  beautiful happy pic of you and gorgeous pooch...


----------



## horseless carriage

My new "baggies" are finished, and with the extra fabric I have a new, what we Brits call, waistcoat, elsewhere it's known as vest.
There is at least one positive that comes from the insufferable weather. My clothes fairy spends more time in her cabin and with a magnificent pair of trousers, who am I to moan?


----------



## Paladin1950

911 said:


> My wife thinks we are a pretty close match. If you don't know who is in the picture, it's Efrem Zimbalist, Jr. from the TV series, "The FBI." I do have some gray around the edges now, but still have a full head of hair (much lighter than Efrem's) as did my dad and uncles. My doctor told me not long ago that I shouldn't lose much more or maybe no more hair, but my friend was told the same thing by his doctor and now he is about 50% bald. I always enjoyed this show, even though I only ever saw the repeats.
> 
> 
> View attachment 155157


No, I think I remember you from, 77 Sunset Strip.


----------



## horseless carriage

This morning I couldn't find my specs, thinking that I had picked up my spare pair I later found that I had my vintage glasses. I came across them at one of the many festivals we like going to. My optician put my prescription into the frames. All my glasses have what's called a photochromic lens. It's an optical lens that darkens on exposure to light of sufficiently high frequency, most commonly ultraviolet. My right eye is very sensitive to sunlight. In keeping with their vintage these 'old' specs don't have that.

"Toht!" I heard at work this morning. "Who?" Asked another colleague. "Toht," I said, smiling, "he's referring to Major Toht, brilliantly portrayed by actor, Ronald Lacey." When Indiana Jones was mentioned all became clear. I don't look like Ronald Lacey, but I can see how my glasses can give that same air of menace that Lacey so skillfully portrays.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## -Oy-

This wedding photography lark can be stressful


----------



## Pappy

Sitting in my new lift chair, have my Gator football blanket over me and enjoying a good book. Life is good.


----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> Sitting in my new lift chair, have my Gator football blanket over me and enjoying a good book. Life is good.


It is indeed, Pappy!  Glad your new lift chair is comfy and the book is worthwhile, and hope the Gators have a good game.


----------



## Gary O'

horseless carriage said:


> I don't look like Ronald Lacey, but


No, but you sure look like Leanard Cohen

Unless you really *are* Leanard Cohen.......


----------



## Nemo2

Last month in The First Cemetery, Athens, Greece:


----------



## hollydolly

Nemo2 said:


> Last month in The First Cemetery, Athens, Greece:
> 
> View attachment 252180


that's a beautiful looking cemetery...


----------



## hollydolly

sorry to have my back to you all... but this is the most recent..at the hair salon on Tuesday..


----------



## Nemo2

hollydolly said:


> that's a beautiful looking cemetery...


Our favorite is/was Staglieno in Genoa
https://www.visitgenoa.it/en/cimitero-di-staglieno-0


----------



## hollydolly

Nemo2 said:


> Our favorite is/was Staglieno in Genoa
> https://www.visitgenoa.it/en/cimitero-di-staglieno-0


Lovely... I've never been to Genoa..despite having lived and worked in Northern Italy many years ago


----------



## Nemo2

hollydolly said:


> Lovely... I've never been to Genoa..despite having lived and worked in Northern Italy many years ago


Genoa is one of our favorites.....I'd also like to get back to Trieste...... on one of those ever diminishing somedays.


----------



## Gaer

Nemo2 said:


> Last month in The First Cemetery, Athens, Greece:
> 
> View attachment 252180


Would love to see a close up of you!


----------



## Nemo2

Gaer said:


> Would love to see a close up of you!  Great body!


Naah..it was probably windy and inflated the T-shirt.


----------



## Gaer

Thanks Gary, for starting this thread!  It's fun to put faces with the posts!


----------



## Gary O'

Gaer said:


> Thanks Gary, for starting this thread! It's fun to put faces with the posts!


It really is

A face to the words adds some continuity


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> sorry to have my back to you all... but this is the most recent..at the hair salon on Tuesday..


Are they Hair Extensions Holly ?
All my Grandaughters   are having those put in now 
They Look so Real......  x


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> Are they Hair Extensions Holly ?
> All my Grandaughters   are having those put in now
> They Look so Real......  x


absolutely not, that's all my real hair !! I've never had extensions or fake hair of any type !


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> absolutely not, that's all my real hair !! I've never had extensions or fake hair of any type !


oh ok holly ....is that your real colour ?


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> oh ok holly ....is that your real colour ?


little lighter than my natural colour... I colour it myself..

This is closer to my natural colour..


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> little lighter than my natural colour... I colour it myself..
> 
> This is closer to my natural colour..


similar to my natural colouring . but your roots look dark, unless its the picture


----------



## Pepper

charry said:


> similar to my natural colouring


mine too


----------



## Aunt Mavis

hollydolly said:


> little lighter than my natural colour... I colour it myself..
> 
> This is closer to my natural colour..


Dang, great!


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Mavis said:


> Dang, great!


Gracias mi amigo...


----------



## Aunt Mavis

hollydolly said:


> Gracias mi amigo...


I couldn’t decide between dang or geez!!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Mine occasionally gets colored with grease and grinder dust. Looking good there Holl's.


----------



## C50

Here's me my senior year of highschool and now as a 62 year old senior.  I can hardly tell the difference!


----------



## hollydolly

C50 said:


> View attachment 252384View attachment 252385
> 
> Here's me my senior year of highschool and now as a 62 year old senior.  I can hardly tell the difference!


Good lookin'... you look almost identical in your young picture to my ex husband.. sadly he doesn't look so good in the second having suffered Prostate cancer


----------



## Gary O'

Several new old folks

Time to bump this thread

My latest


----------



## fancicoffee13

Toomuchstuff said:


> View attachment 47239 I finally figured it out ! This is the first pic we've had taken together for eons ,so here goes. I know - all your minds are blown . TMG is not a 6' gorgeous supermodel ... just a  regular  old gal. LOL  We've been together for 45 years now.
> 
> Gary --- you look fantastic !
> 
> ************  Oh geeze I didn't know the pic would be so big ,sorry


Lovely couple!


----------



## Nemo2

Here's an old one, 1966, as King Neptune crossing the Equator in the Indian Ocean on the long departed Greek ship 'RHMS Patris'
http://ssmaritime.com/patris.htm


----------



## Nemo2

Gaer said:


> Would love to see a close up of you!


Here's one from Riyadh when I was 45.


----------



## Rich29

High school yearbook 1963 and this year on golf course.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

This is me one year ago.


----------



## win231

LadyEmeraude said:


> This is me one year ago.


So........you're 23 now?


----------



## LadyEmeraude

win231 said:


> So........you're 23 now?


Pic has a filter but I didn't put it there lol, my friend did and sent it to me lol

I am now almost 70. 

23, yeah that would be fun to relive for a year, ha.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

where did my pic go? was it that bad lol


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Ok then, if my whole face has been deleted, I will post half my face pic. lol


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## horseless carriage

If you click on What are you doing today? Thread,  you will see H/C in 1940's mode. You can't be arsed, ok, just for you, here's your's truly as is, or was, in Granddad's day:


----------



## Mike

hollydolly said:


> little lighter than my natural colour... I colour it myself..
> 
> This is closer to my natural colour..


hollydolly, this is a much nicer picture than some
that you use as an avatar, are you sure this isn't
one of your daughter? 

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly

Mike said:


> hollydolly, this is a much nicer picture than some
> that you use as an avatar, are you sure this isn't
> one of your daughter?
> 
> Mike.


lol well the ones I use as an avatar are me  in my 60's... this one is in my 50's...  co-incidentally I do have a picture of my Daughter and me..taken that same time back then.. me in my 50's she in her 30's..


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> lol well the ones I use as an avatar are me  in my 60's... this one is in my 50's...  co-incidentally I do have a picture of my Daughter and me..taken that same time back then.. me in my 50's she in her 30's..


The term, toy boy, always puzzled me but seeing you with your daughter I can easily understand it now! Did I read that you were divorced? Reminds me of that famous advert: "Should have gone to Specsavers."


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> The term, toy boy, always puzzled me but seeing you with your daughter I can easily understand it now! Did I read that you were divorced? Reminds me of that famous advert: "Should have gone to Specsavers."


I'm separated  HC... he left 15 months ago...


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> I'm separated  HC... he left 15 months ago...


What a pillock! In every relationship the term, give and take is a lesson to learn. Most of us are drawn to each other by, usually, physical attraction. Separation is not a pain that I have experienced. Bereavement is separation but bereavement, albeit extremely painful, is final. It's a pain that I have endured from losing a mother aged just 33 when I was the oldest of four, just short of my tenth birthday, to a brother aged 21 and more recently a sister three years younger than me. Separation is like a wound that takes forever to heal, if at all. 

Our darling friend, the mother of my two beautiful Godchildren, experienced a walk out. He didn't want kids, but he had no qualms shacking up with a woman who was a mother of three. My marriage has been a wonderful life experience, a real joy, but I would be lying if I implied that it was all plain sailing. No need to describe the squalls, we have all been there. What I have used as my anchor in life's storms is the photograph of the beauty that so entranced me. She is always in my wallet. Do you want to see the lady as she was, even as she is? How I so love this woman, here she is 55 years apart................but not in my eyes:


----------



## Jace

Mike said:


> hollydolly, this is a much nicer picture than some
> that you use as an avatar, are you sure this isn't
> one of your daughter?
> 
> Mike.


H D, 
(with  watching so much Britbox- shows)you remind me of the English actress. Sarah Lancashire!


----------



## hollydolly

Jace said:


> H D,
> (with  watching so much Britbox- shows)you remind me of the English actress. Sarah Lancashire!


LOL.. thanks.. but  Sarah and I couldn't be more different in real life. She's a very tall, very Northern , BIG LASS ...I'm nothern , but only petite..


----------



## hollydolly

Oh and also Sarah is 9 years younger than me...


----------



## Geezer Garage

A pic of Li'l Bit asking Santa for a kitty of her very own.


----------



## Gaer

like the way you look Mike!


----------



## JaniceM

Geezer Garage said:


> A pic of Li'l Bit asking Santa for a kitty of her very own.


Are you going to give him one?


----------



## Geezer Garage

Well actually she already has one, but for now the cat lives upstairs, and Li'l 
Bit has to stay down on the main floor. We've been working on getting them used to each other, but it's going to take awhile. It would be easier, but the cat is more flee than fight, and that just makes the dog want to chase her.



JaniceM said:


> Are you going to give him one?


----------



## Gaer

@Gary O, Thought I'd bump this because the last several months there have been so many new members
on the forum.  This thread seems to only show the old members over and over.
We would all like to see some new faces!

Who holds the title for the most pictures of themselves on here?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

horseless carriage said:


> What a pillock! In every relationship the term, give and take is a lesson to learn. Most of us are drawn to each other by, usually, physical attraction. Separation is not a pain that I have experienced. Bereavement is separation but bereavement, albeit extremely painful, is final. It's a pain that I have endured from losing a mother aged just 33 when I was the oldest of four, just short of my tenth birthday, to a brother aged 21 and more recently a sister three years younger than me. Separation is like a wound that takes forever to heal, if at all.
> 
> Our darling friend, the mother of my two beautiful Godchildren, experienced a walk out. He didn't want kids, but he had no qualms shacking up with a woman who was a mother of three. My marriage has been a wonderful life experience, a real joy, but I would be lying if I implied that it was all plain sailing. No need to describe the squalls, we have all been there. What I have used as my anchor in life's storms is the photograph of the beauty that so entranced me. She is always in my wallet. Do you want to see the lady as she was, even as she is? How I so love this woman, here she is 55 years apart................but not in my eyes:
> View attachment 255875View attachment 255880


Your lady is Class personified, @horseless carriage… whatever her numerical age.


----------

